# TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA AUGUST 4TH 2013



## TRAFFIC 58

ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WE ARE PLEASED TO PRONOUNCE OUR 7[SUP]TH[/SUP] ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW AT CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA ON AUGUST 4[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2013. FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF RAFFLES. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## toker1

TTTT !!!!!


----------



## supreme82

He'll yeah Mark we've been waiting for this. CONTAGIOUS CC will be there.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:WE'LL BE THUR. :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA BE THERE =)


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST WILL BE THERE


----------



## BLVD74

TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

hell yah that means its raffle time. i will be there with "heartbreaker 36"


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT for Traffic CC


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959

whats up mark Est cruziers will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## MEXICA

Suave homies ttt


----------



## johnnie65

Blvd Kings CC will be there this year for sure!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

You Know we will be there !!


----------



## ray-13

Latin World Bakersfield will be there.... TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

G2G will be there!


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts

Can't wait I'll be there


----------



## Bajito OG

BAJITO C.C. WILL B THERE!:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Looking forward to it this year...


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Can we get some pop lockers out there...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> Can we get some pop lockers out there...


I'm going to try and find that old school pop locking foo Tic-Tac. Anybody remember that Vato?


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm going to try and find that old school pop locking foo Tic-Tac. Anybody remember that Vato?



Let's find some bad ass pop lockers...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Morning bump...


----------



## EL RAIDER

MISSED 5 AND 6 NOT MISSING 7 :biggrin: DID I WIN THE 1ST RAFFLE YET :run:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I’d like to thank you all for your support and keeping this thread up so I am raffling off a pair of Dr. Dre Beats to all of you that have kept this up. I will be putting your names in a bucket and I will pick a winner around 8 o’clock today. Thank you for all your continued support from Traffic Car Club.


----------



## BIG LOUU

Sounds good


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 #1
El Aztec Pride #2 
djmikethecholodj #3
LIL GOODTIMES #4
Mr. Widow-maker #5
d1ulove2h8 #6
lowdude13 #7
RUSTY 36 #8
BIG LOUU #9
mrmc1959 #10
Blue_moon69 #11
Mexica #12
johnnie65 #13
81 cutty'elite #14
ray-13 #15 
G2G_al #16
Lolophill13 #17
socalconcepts #18
Bajito OG #19
Movin'violation #20
Latin Luxury #21 
EL RAIDER #22
oldmemoriesLACO #23


GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND THANKS AGAIN. TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG LOUU said:


> Sounds good


:thumbsup::wave:GOOD LUCK LOUU


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD74

Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I’d like to thank you all for your support and keeping this thread up so I am raffling off a pair of Dr. Dre Beats to all of you that have kept this up. I will be putting your names in a bucket and I will pick a winner around 8 o’clock today. Thank you for all your continued support from Traffic Car Club.





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> supreme82 #1
> El Aztec Pride #2
> djmikethecholodj #3
> LIL GOODTIMES #4
> Mr. Widow-maker #5
> d1ulove2h8 #6
> lowdude13 #7
> RUSTY 36 #8
> BIG LOUU #9
> mrmc1959 #10
> Blue_moon69 #11
> Mexica #12
> johnnie65 #13
> 81 cutty'elite #14
> ray-13 #15
> G2G_al #16
> Lolophill13 #17
> socalconcepts #18
> Bajito OG #19
> Movin'violation #20
> Latin Luxury #21
> EL RAIDER #22
> oldmemoriesLACO #23
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND THANKS AGAIN. TRAFFIC CAR CLUB





























CONGRATULATIONS #9 BIG LOUU YOU WON THE EARPHONES. THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT THERE WILL BE ALOT OF RAFFLES GOING ON WHEN THE SHOW GETS CLOSER. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC CC


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #9 BIG LOUU YOU WON THE EARPHONES. THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT THERE WILL BE ALOT OF RAFFLES GOING ON WHEN THE SHOW GETS CLOSER. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC CC


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT for Traffic CC.....


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## Andys 65

Whats up big Mark, Reality car club will be there.


----------



## UNIQUES

Uniques I.E will be there


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup::wave:GOOD LUCK LOUU


thanks mark it worked:run:


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #9 BIG LOUU YOU WON THE EARPHONES. THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT THERE WILL BE ALOT OF RAFFLES GOING ON WHEN THE SHOW GETS CLOSER. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC CC


THANK'S TRAFFIC:thumbsup::run::run:


----------



## King61




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## gjbotello

E St. Cruizers will be there.


----------



## aztec1

Aztec Image C.C. Bakersfield Will be there .. TTT for traffic


----------



## EL RAIDER

congrats to the winner :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

EL RAIDER said:


> congrats to the winner :thumbsup:


THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt......


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt......



Sporty, it's time you get in to that dance contest my brother...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Traffic car club t t t t


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG LOUU said:


> THANK'S TRAFFIC:thumbsup::run::run:


pm me your # louu. i lost my phone.


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sporty, it's time you get in to that dance contest my brother...


Hahahaha the only way I'll dance is if I dance agenst u Mr cholo DJ oh shit that be a good dance off homie


----------



## SLW N LW

STYLE CC will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahaha the only way I'll dance is if I dance agenst u Mr cholo DJ oh shit that be a good dance off homie




Hm, just maybe...


----------



## i.e regal

Bump;-)


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

BUMP...BUMP...TO THE TOP


----------



## johnnie65

Honestly bro, that's koo as hell that u raffeled off a prize already just for the peeps that help keep this topic ttt. I didn't even knew u did that. That's really koo of the Traffic Family to do that. I hear nothing but great things about this show and this year the year we going to be there. Can't wait.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride – 1

Djmikethecholodj-2
Andy65-3

Unique-4
oldmemoriesLACO-5
gjbotello-6
aztec1-7
EL RAIDER-8
Big Raymond-9
RUSTY 36-10
BIG LOUU-11
SPORTY67-12

RUDEY’S MOMMY-13
Socalconcepts-14
Latin luxury-15 
Rolldawg213-16
SLW N LW-17
i.e regal-18
executive lay-19
johnnie65-20

Thank you all for your support you guys are entered to win a pair of Beats by Dr. Dre good luck to all. Once again thank you all. Traffic Car Club


----------



## EL RAIDER

johnnie65 said:


> Honestly bro, that's koo as hell that u raffeled off a prize already just for the peeps that help keep this topic ttt. I didn't even knew u did that. That's really koo of the Traffic Family to do that. I hear nothing but great things about this show and this year the year we going to be there. Can't wait.


you won't be disappointed homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> El Aztec Pride – 1
> 
> Djmikethecholodj-2
> Andy65-3
> 
> Unique-4
> oldmemoriesLACO-5
> gjbotello-6
> aztec1-7
> EL RAIDER-8
> Big Raymond-9
> RUSTY 36-10
> BIG LOUU-11
> SPORTY67-12
> 
> RUDEY’S MOMMY-13
> Socalconcepts-14
> Latin luxury-15
> Rolldawg213-16
> SLW N LW-17
> i.e regal-18
> executive lay-19
> johnnie65-20
> 
> Thank you all for your support you guys are entered to win a pair of Beats by Dr. Dre good luck to all. Once again thank you all. Traffic Car Club


GO FOR IT MARK:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> El Aztec Pride – 1
> 
> Djmikethecholodj-2
> Andy65-3
> 
> Unique-4
> oldmemoriesLACO-5
> gjbotello-6
> aztec1-7
> EL RAIDER-8
> Big Raymond-9
> RUSTY 36-10
> BIG LOUU-11
> SPORTY67-12
> 
> RUDEY’S MOMMY-13
> Socalconcepts-14
> Latin luxury-15
> Rolldawg213-16
> SLW N LW-17
> i.e regal-18
> executive lay-19
> johnnie65-20
> 
> Thank you all for your support you guys are entered to win a pair of Beats by Dr. Dre good luck to all. Once again thank you all. Traffic Car Club


Firme


----------



## Sporty67

djmikethecholodj said:


> Hm, just maybe...


Hahahaha let me know so I can bring my dancing pants


----------



## Richiecool69elka

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm going to try and find that old school pop locking foo Tic-Tac. Anybody remember that Vato?


Yeah I Remember,But BooGaLoo Shrimp Was Better.:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup: 
WHATS UP MARK I KNOW U R GETTING ALL THOSE PRIZES READY :yes:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Congratulations executive lay #19 you won the beats and thanks for the support


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahaha let me know so I can bring my dancing pants



I got 20 and a trophy on this sporty vs the cholo dance off


----------



## i.e regal

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I got 20 and a trophy on this sporty vs the cholo dance off


i got 5 on big sporty


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup: BACK TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

morning bump


----------



## gjbotello

Mark your calendar now for August 4th, you don't want to miss this one! :h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm: A Good Show.You Dont Want To Miss..


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump!!!


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

THANKS MARK FOR THE PRIZE...HOW DO CLAIM IT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

TTT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I got 20 and a trophy on this sporty vs the cholo dance off



i would love to see this... ill throw in a bottle of some hard liquor just to watch this.......


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC C.C


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I got 20 and a trophy on this sporty vs the cholo dance off


IT'S CHOLOTIME PRODUTIONS . IS THIS GOING TO BE PAY PER VIEW:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

sporty n cholo dj can dance the adult DANCE OFF TOGETHER. SAME SONG THE CHOLO DJ PLAYS. THE BOOTS REMIX SONG


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## SLW N LW

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT. Cant wait!


----------



## EL RAIDER

is it Aug yet? :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup: 2013


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Ttt


----------



## J B

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## johnnie65

Can't wait we will be out there having a good time w/ our so cal chpt.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

EXECUTIVE LAY said:


> THANKS MARK FOR THE PRIZE...HOW DO CLAIM IT


 :rofl: YOO DONT, IM GONNA RAFFLE IT OFF AT OUR NEXT CRUISE NITE! LOL. :rimshot:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

:roflmao::rofl:*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR DAAM SKIPPY AND IM GONNA RIG THE RAFFLE SO I CAN WIN !!!! EFREN DON'T NEED THEM ANYWAY!!!LOL*


El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: YOO DONT, IM GONNA RAFFLE IT OFF AT OUR NEXT CRUISE NITE! LOL. :rimshot:


----------



## Sporty67

i.e regal said:


> i got 5 on big sporty


Hahahag in down


----------



## Sporty67

i.e regal said:


> i got 5 on big sporty


At least ten homies takes a lot of energy I'm just about 3 bills heavey lol


----------



## Sporty67

d1ulove2h8 said:


> i would love to see this... ill throw in a bottle of some hard liquor just to watch this.......


Ey don't u guys back pedal I'm down I'll breakdance against the one and only cholo dj hahahaha I'm down homies don't know how to dance but I can boogi


----------



## Sporty67

mr.widow-maker said:


> sporty n cholo dj can dance the adult DANCE OFF TOGETHER. SAME SONG THE CHOLO DJ PLAYS. THE BOOTS REMIX SONG


I'll fucken dance to some sopa De caracoll just play that shit I'm in come on cholo DJ I'll help u change it up u ain't down carnal


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

FINR'N'BLU said:


> :roflmao::rofl:*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR DAAM SKIPPY AND IM GONNA RIG THE RAFFLE SO I CAN WIN !!!! EFREN DON'T NEED THEM ANYWAY!!!LOL*


YOU VATOS KEEP DREAMING I'M GIVING THEM TO MY MOM...TRY TAKING THEM FROM HER...LOL:rofl:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Sporty67 said:


> I'll fucken dance to some sopa De caracoll just play that shit I'm in come on cholo DJ I'll help u change it up u ain't down carnal


:roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I got 20 and a trophy on this sporty vs the cholo dance off



What the heck?? I've been gone 2 days and I come back to a dance challenge?? My brothers. I CAN'T DANCE!!!!! Never said I could, never tried, don't wanna try..I'm the Dj, I can make YOU dance.


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Happy Friday y'all!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Rudey's-mommy said:


> Happy Friday y'all!!!!!




Thank you, and same to you. Gonna take my kids to see The Croods tonight.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

Right on I can't wait for this show, The Traffic show is one of my favorites!!!!:h5:


----------



## johnnie65

This what I was told yesterday. Its been confirmed. Marcella and LRM will be hosting a LRm sanctioned show here in fresno on the same day as this show. Sun Aug 4, 2013. Not trying to start anything, but why do a show on one the biggest and best shows in cali "traffic show"?


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

johnnie65 said:


> This what I was told yesterday. Its been confirmed. Marcella and LRM will be hosting a LRm sanctioned show here in fresno on the same day as this show. Sun Aug 4, 2013. Not trying to start anything, but why do a show on one the biggest and best shows in cali "traffic show"?


 :thumbsdown: 'TRAFFIC' IT IS HOMMIE!! SORRY!! :facepalm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

EXECUTIVE LAY said:


> YOU VATOS KEEP DREAMING I'M GIVING THEM TO MY MOM...TRY TAKING THEM FROM HER...LOL:rofl:


 :ninja: :buttkick: :twak: :chuck: :guns: :rofl: :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I got 20 and a trophy on this sporty vs the cholo dance off


*Mark,
It was just brought to my attention yesterday that Traffic show was on Aug. 04, 2013. We will be contacting Fresno Fairgrounds this morning to see whats availble to us to move the date. This was not done intentially we were just trying to make sure there was a LRM Show in Cali. this year. I am a big supporter of TRAFFIC and have nothing but love & respect. *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Mark,
> It was just brought to my attention yesterday that Traffic show was on Aug. 04, 2013. We will be contacting Fresno Fairgrounds this morning to see whats availble to us to move the date. This was not done intentially we were just trying to make sure there was a LRM Show in Cali. this year. I am a big supporter of TRAFFIC and have nothing but love & respect. *



THANKS MARCELLA WE HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JOE RAY HAS ALWAYS BEEN VERY SUPPORTIVE OF US SINCE OUR FIRST SHOW 




THANKS FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## johnnie65

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Mark,
> It was just brought to my attention yesterday that Traffic show was on Aug. 04, 2013. We will be contacting Fresno Fairgrounds this morning to see whats availble to us to move the date. This was not done intentially we were just trying to make sure there was a LRM Show in Cali. this year. I am a big supporter of TRAFFIC and have nothing but love & respect. *




Hopefully all works out with moving the date for the LRM show here in fresno. We really want to be at the traffic show this year. So we can go to 2 big shows this year. 

Ttt for Traffic


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

johnnie65 said:


> Hopefully all works out with moving the date for the LRM show here in fresno. We really want to be at the traffic show this year. So we can go to 2 big shows this year.
> 
> Ttt for Traffic





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS MARCELLA WE HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JOE RAY HAS ALWAYS BEEN VERY SUPPORTIVE OF US SINCE OUR FIRST SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


*MARK I WILL CALL YOU LATER TODAY. I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH FRESNO FAIRGROUNDS WE WERE ABLE TO MOVE OUR DATE 
LRM WILL HAVE A SHOW THIS YEAR IN CALI. 
MARCELLA*


----------



## angeldominguez65

40+ Classes,
Most Members
​& Best Of Show


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Mark,
> It was just brought to my attention yesterday that Traffic show was on Aug. 04, 2013. We will be contacting Fresno Fairgrounds this morning to see whats availble to us to move the date. This was not done intentially we were just trying to make sure there was a LRM Show in Cali. this year. I am a big supporter of TRAFFIC and have nothing but love & respect. *



muy bien señorita :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> muy bien señorita :thumbsup:


*Gracias señorito  the date has been Changed. 
New Date for Lowrider Magazine Show August 18, 2013 Fresno County Fairgrounds.

TRAFFIC TTT!!!! *


----------



## johnnie65

Thnaks marcella and lrm for doing that. We would love to support traffic and of lrm in our own town!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsdown: 'TRAFFIC' IT IS HOMMIE!! SORRY!! :facepalm:


THANKS BIG ADAM FOR THE SUPPORT AND TOGETHER CC



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *MARK I WILL CALL YOU LATER TODAY. I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH FRESNO FAIRGROUNDS WE WERE ABLE TO MOVE OUR DATE
> LRM WILL HAVE A SHOW THIS YEAR IN CALI.
> MARCELLA*


GOOD TALKING TO YOU MARCELLA THANKS AGAIN 



EL RAIDER said:


> muy bien señorita :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



johnnie65 said:


> Thnaks marcella and lrm for doing that. We would love to support traffic and of lrm in our own town!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BLVD KINGS 


AND A BIG THANKS TO ALL AGAIN FOR KEEPING THIS THREAD UP. TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

TTT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Looking forward to this year. Cant wait


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS MARCELLA WE HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JOE RAY HAS ALWAYS BEEN VERY SUPPORTIVE OF US SINCE OUR FIRST SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Gracias señorito  the date has been Changed.
> New Date for Lowrider Magazine Show August 18, 2013 Fresno County Fairgrounds.
> 
> TRAFFIC TTT!!!! *


Tu si eres chingona :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

TTT


----------



## i.e regal

Bump


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Latin Luxury

TO THE TOP !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## gjbotello

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW

*TTT*


----------



## ThebigbadWOLF

everyone welcome to come?


----------



## Sporty67

djmikethecholodj said:


> What the heck?? I've been gone 2 days and I come back to a dance challenge?? My brothers. I CAN'T DANCE!!!!! Never said I could, never tried, don't wanna try..I'm the Dj, I can make YOU dance.


Ahh man don't be a party pooper even my grama can dance shes 81 Mr cholo I'll go easy on u homies


----------



## johnnie65

Evening bump for the homies.


----------



## 1SEXY80

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Mark,
> It was just brought to my attention yesterday that Traffic show was on Aug. 04, 2013. We will be contacting Fresno Fairgrounds this morning to see whats availble to us to move the date. This was not done intentially we were just trying to make sure there was a LRM Show in Cali. this year. I am a big supporter of TRAFFIC and have nothing but love & respect. *



_Thats what its all about, having respect for other car clubs show dates. Now theres two bad ass shows gonna happen on seperate dates.

TTT-For TRAFFIC C.C & LA REINA..._


----------



## butternut

who do we contact for vendor info


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

ThebigbadWOLF said:


> everyone welcome to come?



Yes my brother, everyone is welcomed to come. Cars, bikes, motorcycles, skates and like Marty from Majestics you can bring a skate board. You can also just walk in, be sure to bring the family.


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## MEXICA

Ttt Mexhikas


----------



## SLW N LW

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

_Thats what its all about, having respect for other car clubs show dates. Now theres two bad ass shows gonna happen on seperate dates.

TTT-For TRAFFIC C.C & LA REINA...

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. SPORTY N CHOLO GOING TO GET THERE POP LOCK ON.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sporty67 said:


> I'll fucken dance to some sopa De caracoll just play that shit I'm in come on cholo DJ I'll help u change it up u ain't down carnal


:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

djmikethecholodj said:


> ITS ON SPORTY67! you want a dance challenge? ILL GIVE YOU WHAT YOU CANT GET AT HOME! Even though im a DJ and i dont dance, come TRAFFIC SHOW u better bring your DANCING SHOES cuz ima walk all over you


TTT FOR CHOLO DJ N SPORTY FUNK DOWN AT TRAFFIC SHOW :h5:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Happy easter y'all! May u all have a blessed day.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR CHOLO DJ N SPORTY FUNK DOWN AT TRAFFIC SHOW :h5:





:no:


----------



## cherry 64

TTT see you there


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ttt for da homies from traffic


----------



## toker1

See u there!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

1SEXY80 said:


> _Thats what its all about, having respect for other car clubs show dates. Now theres two bad ass shows gonna happen on seperate dates.
> 
> TTT-For TRAFFIC C.C & LA REINA..._



:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Post a picture of your plaque or a picture of your car you will be entered to win a custom concrete table at the show. This prize is worth like $450 this will be on going till the show. It is a good raffle for your house. Thanks again traffic car club. And a big thanks to Miguel for getting this sponsor.


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## PHATT BOY

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTt


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## SLW N LW




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## G2G_Al

Plaque and currant pic of my 8


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

TOGETHER CC


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Post a picture of your plaque or a picture of your car you will be entered to win a custom concrete table at the show. This prize is worth like $450 this will be on going till the show. It is a good raffle for your house. Thanks again traffic car club. And a big thanks to Miguel for getting this sponsor.


:thumbsup::yes::wave:


----------



## Sporty67

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR CHOLO DJ N SPORTY FUNK DOWN AT TRAFFIC SHOW :h5:


O so its still on ???? O dam o dam what what nah its not on ??? Either Way ttt traffic car club


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## d1ulove2h8

if im done in time ill be there with this....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be there


----------



## johnnie65

What's up traffic fam?


----------



## DEVO

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## socalconcepts

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

Orale


----------



## DEVO

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

WEE CAANT WAIT!! :sprint:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

TTtt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

TTT4T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## groovin ruben

Going to be another great show :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## waytoofonky

HELL YEAH! ALWAYS A GOOD KICKBACK SHOW!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## cherry 64

TTTT for my lil brother mark


----------



## BLUE OWL

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A CUSTOM SIGN BOARD THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN JUST POST WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANKS FOR ALL THE CONTINUED SUPPORT MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 










































HERE ARE SOME EXAMPLES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Post a picture of your plaque or a picture of your car you will be entered to win a custom concrete table at the show. This prize is worth like $450 this will be on going till the show. It is a good raffle for your house. Thanks again traffic car club. And a big thanks to Miguel for getting this sponsor.



DONT FORGET TO ENTER THIS ONE DONT WANT ANYONE TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS RAFFLE


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: WOULD LIKE A BOARD, CUZZ I THINK YUR WORK WOULD LOOK BADD ASS WITH DIS! :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A CUSTOM SIGN BOARD THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN JUST POST WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANKS FOR ALL THE CONTINUED SUPPORT MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME EXAMPLES


 :worship::wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A CUSTOM SIGN BOARD THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN JUST POST WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANKS FOR ALL THE CONTINUED SUPPORT MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 










































HERE ARE SOME EXAMPLES

LOOKING REAL GOOD TRAFFIC47 & TRAFFIC58:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

PLAIN AND SIMPLE I NEED ONE...HELP A BROTHER OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Carnales Unidos
Past Present Future
Black And Gold Since 1975


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics
67 impala SS


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Sureno Style 
65 SS Impala


----------



## d1ulove2h8

i need one for my new project, "Heartbreaker" pedal car


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

I need one for the Cutty this show Season! These sign boards are bad ass


----------



## stephanie22

i would love to give it to my husband for his project


----------



## BIG LOUU

FOR EL LAKER CLASSIC


----------



## casper805

Would want it to give it to my brother for the car I'm helping him build


----------



## J B

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

I NEED ONE FOR MY KIDS LOWIDER BIKES


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

NEED 2 BUT WILL SETTLE FOR ONE ...:x::yes:
FOR EITHER 68-N-I-O-U-1 OR THEE PRETTY PENNY.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

Blue Mule
1979 Lincoln Continental
Proud Member of New Style San Jose


----------



## gjbotello

Would use the sign for the E St Cruizers Car Shows


----------



## gjbotello




----------



## djmikethecholodj

I would use it to advertise my business


----------



## SLW N LW

Style Car Club
63 Impala SS


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

I would make one for the entire bike club chapter of BLVD KINGS SO*CAL










SIDE NOTE: I've never won any of ur raffles. *cough* *cough*


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T 
Classic Memories c.c


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

For my glasshouse


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOc4Ea1niTU&list=UUFqbttKQxgcgF-s-LVLU-EA:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

tttt


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:naughty:  I WOULD GIVE IT TO MY HUBBY. :yes:


----------



## plumjuc

WILL USE IT FOR RUBENS DAUGHTER SYLISSA BIKE :run:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

ILL USE IT TO PUT IT IN MY DEN NEXT TO THE COLLECTION OF MY WALL PLAQUES SINCE YOU ALREADY MADE ONE FOR MY CAR!!!ANOTHER CUSTOM ONE WOULD BE NICE!!!


----------



## baldylatino

I would use it at upcoming car shows!
Ttt


----------



## baldylatino

And this is for the concrte table!


----------



## Ralph B presents

Hope you guys can make it..


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

I would use the board for one of Rudey's toys. :x:


----------



## Lolophill13

I would use the board for the Angel bike


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Happy Monday


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## Wicked95

T T T. I would use the board for my sons pedal car


----------



## toker1

T.T.F.T!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: BADD ASS RIDE! :yes:


----------



## EZUP62

I SHALL BE THERE... ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN SOCAL


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

i would use it for my daughters bike to bring out its potential !!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics is looking forward to this one


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A CUSTOM SIGN BOARD THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN JUST POST WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANKS FOR ALL THE CONTINUED SUPPORT MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME EXAMPLES


for my truck
OWNER: EL RAIDER
NICKNAME: D BLACK HOLE
CLUB: SOCIOS


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A CUSTOM SIGN BOARD THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN JUST POST WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANKS FOR ALL THE CONTINUED SUPPORT MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME EXAMPLES


and since my son has showned his bike at your shows I'm entering one for him

OWNER : LIL RAIDER
CLUB : SOCIOS :biggrin:


----------



## baldylatino

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: BADD ASS RIDE! :yes:


Thx bro
Ttt


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

T
T
T
!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Like The Jakson 5 said..." I'll be there"


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

T.T.T.T


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Bump:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

NOW FOR THE RAFFLE DRAWING FOR THE SIGN BOARD THESE ARE THE 30 PARTICIPANTS 




El Aztec pride
EXCLUSIVE LAY
1SEXY80
ONTARIO CLASSSICS S CC
BIG ROB 65SS
D1ULOVE2H8
81 CUTTY ELITE
STEPHANIE 22
BIG LOUU
CASPER805
RUSTY 36
68-N-I-O-U-1
NEW STYLE KING
GJBOTELLO
DJ MIKE CHOLO DJ
SLW N LW
COPS ON PAYROLL
BLUE MOON 69
74 CHEVY GLASS HOUSE
LA AZTEC PRIDE
PLUM JUC
FINR N BLU
BALDY LATINO
RUDEY’S MOMMY
LOLOPHILL13
WICKED95
EZUP62
LATINLUXURY DUB
EL RAIDER
EL RAIDER JR


GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. THERE WILL ALSO BE 5 MORE RAFFLES FOR DINNER OR LUNCH FOR 2 AT MCDONALDS ANYTHING ON THE VALUE MENU AND MAKE IT LARGE THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Lucky # 7 !!!hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #12 68 N-I-O-U-1 YOU WON THE SIGN BOARD THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT TELL ME WHAT CAR YOU WANT IT FOR 



















AND THESE ARE THE WINNERS FOR THE MCDONALDS 2 MEALS EACH WINNER PM ME YOUR ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND YOU THE MEAL CERTIFICATES THANK YOU ALL AGAIN TRAFFIC CAR CLUB

#28 LATIN LUXURY DUB









#7 81 CUTTY ELITE 









#19 74 CHEVY GLASSHOUSE 









#16 SLW N LW









#14 GJBOTELLO


----------



## SLW N LW

Thank you Traffic CC.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #12 68 N-I-O-U-1 YOU WON THE SIGN BOARD THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT TELL ME WHAT CAR YOU WANT IT FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THESE ARE THE WINNERS FOR THE MCDONALDS 2 MEALS EACH WINNER PM ME YOUR ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND YOU THE MEAL CERTIFICATES THANK YOU ALL AGAIN TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> #28 LATIN LUXURY DUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 81 CUTTY ELITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #19 74 CHEVY GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #16 SLW N LW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #14 GJBOTELLO


:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## cherry 64

Congratz to all the winners TTTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin' Violation is looking forward to the show this year! Don't forget to stop by our booth and pick up the hottest lowrider gear around!


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

SO CLOSE YET SO FAR!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #12 68 N-I-O-U-1 YOU WON THE SIGN BOARD THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT TELL ME WHAT CAR YOU WANT IT FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THESE ARE THE WINNERS FOR THE MCDONALDS 2 MEALS EACH WINNER PM ME YOUR ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND YOU THE MEAL CERTIFICATES THANK YOU ALL AGAIN TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> #28 LATIN LUXURY DUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 81 CUTTY ELITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #19 74 CHEVY GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #16 SLW N LW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #14 GJBOTELLO




THANKS MARK, I WILL LET YOU KNOW...TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW!!:h5:


----------



## G2G_Al

Can't wait!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top


----------



## Rudey's-mommy




----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WE ARE PLEASED TO PRONOUNCE OUR 7[SUP]TH[/SUP] ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW AT CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA ON AUGUST 4[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2013. FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF RAFFLES. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


Ya sabes hermano! I'm there!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Looking forward to attending this event!!!!


​


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP !!!!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

FoolishinVegas said:


> Ya sabes hermano! I'm there!!




:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

TRAFFIC!!!!!!!! to the top


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BACK TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #12 68 N-I-O-U-1 YOU WON THE SIGN BOARD THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT TELL ME WHAT CAR YOU WANT IT FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THESE ARE THE WINNERS FOR THE MCDONALDS 2 MEALS EACH WINNER PM ME YOUR ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND YOU THE MEAL CERTIFICATES THANK YOU ALL AGAIN TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> #28 LATIN LUXURY DUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 81 CUTTY ELITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #19 74 CHEVY GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #16 SLW N LW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #14 GJBOTELLO


Thanks homie


----------



## gjbotello

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts

TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top


----------



## Latin Luxury

TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

:inout:


----------



## johnnie65

Only 3 months away.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## socalconcepts

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Had a great time last year! Hopefully we'll be there this year!:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT GETTING READY FOR THIS SHOW !!


----------



## hell razer

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Can't wait LATINS FINEST CC/BC WELL BE THERE


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT


----------



## hell razer

TRAFFIC. to the top


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BTTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

BACK. TO THE. TOP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt traffic


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## gjbotello

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## groovin ruben

TTT !!!!


----------



## regal rick

T T T


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Thanks for keeping the page up been very busy i will be getting the lunches out to everybody that won today our next raffle will be post pictures of the show from last year and you will be entered to win this Kenwood head unit the next 10 people to post pictures from last year will be entered to win thanks again Traffic Car Club. good luck to all


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks for keeping the page up been very busy i will be getting the lunches out to everybody that won today our next raffle will be post pictures of the show from last year and you will be entered to win this Kenwood head unit the next 10 people to post pictures from last year will be entered to win thanks again Traffic Car Club. good luck to all


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW

*TRAFFIC Car Show 2012!:thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I don't have pics, but if I did, I would post the Ontario Fire Dept dancing Gangnam Style...can everyone picture that? Ok, does that count as a posted picture...:yes::yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Here is Rudey at the TRAFFIC show in 2010 and in 2012, time just flies. I wish he could stop growing for just a minute.


----------



## RI82REGAL




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks for keeping the page up been very busy i will be getting the lunches out to everybody that won today our next raffle will be post pictures of the show from last year and you will be entered to win this Kenwood head unit the next 10 people to post pictures from last year will be entered to win thanks again Traffic Car Club. good luck to all



ARE WE ABLE TO WIN MORE THAN ONCE?:yes:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR TRAFFIC!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:whats up jesse


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> ARE WE ABLE TO WIN MORE THAN ONCE?:yes:


hell yea as many times as you can win post a picture from last years show good luck


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

so far there are 5 entries for the kenwood head unit 5 more to go 








#1 - slw n lw
#2 - blue moon 69
#3 - rudey's mommy
#4 - r182regal 
#5 - latin luxury dub

whos next? good luck to all traffic car club


----------



## hell razer

G/L to all


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:LAST YRS. FLIC! :boink:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Surenostylecc is in on the stereo:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Oh damn I should of read the post better:wow:....was there but cant find any pics:facepalm:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

THEE PRETTY PENNY AT LAST YEARS TRAFFIC CAR SHOW


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup: DIS WAS LAST YR. :yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## krazi2

Krazi2 will be coming out for the show! See you all there


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13




----------



## lowdude13

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socalconcepts

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> so far there are 5 entries for the kenwood head unit 5 more to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 - slw n lw
> #2 - blue moon 69
> #3 - rudey's mommy
> #4 - r182regal
> #5 - latin luxury dub
> #6 - el aztec pride
> #7 - 68 n-i-o-u-1
> #8 - la aztec pride
> #9 - big louu
> #10 - krazi2
> whos next? good luck to all traffic car club


the list is full have the raffle tonight good luck to all!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 647291





Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 647402



since you guys didnt make the cut i got you 2 mcdonald gift certificates each thanks again traffic car club


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

For our next raffle is sponsored by big will's jerseys is a size 56 jersey of Adrian Gonzalez i hope we have some dodger fans in here. the next 20 people to post a picture of what they are bringing to the show will be entered to win. Good luck to all Traffic Car Club


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

just confirmed the barrio girls will be in the house


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## d1ulove2h8

hopefully if im done i will be showing this


----------



## SLW N LW




----------



## sinisster65

SLW N LW said:


> View attachment 647525


:yes:


----------



## sinisster65

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> just confirmed the barrio girls will be in the house


  :fool2:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> I don't have pics, but if I did, I would post the Ontario Fire Dept dancing Gangnam Style...can everyone picture that? Ok, does that count as a posted picture...:yes::yes:



I can't take pics, because I am busy bumping the music for all of you but I want in on the raffle...:rant:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

MORE THAN LIKELY WILL BE BRINGING THE GOOD OLE 68-N-I-O-U-1


----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## Rudey's-mommy




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:I'LL B BRINGIN THESE GUYZ! :h5:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:worship:& I'LL B BRINGIN DIS! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:I'LL B BRINGIN THESE GUYZ! :h5:




Which one bakes those bomb oatmeal raisin cookies...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

#1 - slw n lw
#2 - blue moon 69
#3 - rudey's mommy
#4 - r182regal 
#5 - latin luxury dub
#6 - el aztec pride 
#7 - 68 n-i-o-u-1 
#8 - la aztec pride 
#9 - big louu
#10 - krazi2 
whos next? good luck to all traffic car club

congratulations #8 la aztec pride hope you enjoy it 
and thanks everyone for all your support


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> I can't take pics, because I am busy bumping the music for all of you but I want in on the raffle...:rant:


this weekend take a pic of your dj system and post it . gotta be fair for the rules


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT


----------



## sinisster65

Can't wait for another great show!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T T :thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #1 - slw n lw
> #2 - blue moon 69
> #3 - rudey's mommy
> #4 - r182regal
> #5 - latin luxury dub
> #6 - el aztec pride
> #7 - 68 n-i-o-u-1
> #8 - la aztec pride
> #9 - big louu
> #10 - krazi2
> whos next? good luck to all traffic car club
> 
> congratulations #8 la aztec pride hope you enjoy it
> and thanks everyone for all your support


 :thumbsup: THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC. :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> this weekend take a pic of your dj system and post it . gotta be fair for the rules



Ok ok, I don't know how to post pictures. There, is that what you wanted to hear, are you happy now...:tears:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

THANKS TRAFFIC JUST RECEIVED MY PRIZE IN THE MAIL TTT FOR TRAFFIC!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

What up Mark! ttt


----------



## BLAME ME

What's up Mark


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## xtremexb




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> What up Mark! ttt


Thanks a lot Louie and Elite for the ceviche and the hospitality your glass house looking nice cant wait to see it done 



BLAME ME said:


> What's up Mark


Just here Jorge hope all is good with you and the family


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup: THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC. :wave:


your welcome thank you for all the support TOGETHER C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR THE GONZALEZ JERSEY THESE ARE THE ENTRIES SO FAR 9 MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL 








#1- 81 CUTTY ELITE 
#2- D1ULUV2H8
#3- SLW N LW
#4- 68 N-I-O-U-1
#5- BLUE MOON 69
#6- RUDEY'S MOMMY
#7- EL AZTEC PRIDE 
#8- LA AZTEC PRIDE 
#9- SINISSTER 65
#10-BIG ROB 65 SS 13 
#11- XTREMEXB 

WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE GONZALEZ JERSEY THESE ARE THE ENTRIES SO FAR 9 MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1- 81 CUTTY ELITE
> #2- D1ULUV2H8
> #3- SLW N LW
> #4- 68 N-I-O-U-1
> #5- BLUE MOON 69
> #6- RUDEY'S MOMMY
> #7- EL AZTEC PRIDE
> #8- LA AZTEC PRIDE
> #9- SINISSTER 65
> #10-BIG ROB 65 SS 13
> #11- XTREMEXB
> 
> WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## supreme82

Bringing this.


----------



## socalconcepts

Candy will have her 84 Regal


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## Lolophill13

Will be there again!! Go Dodgers


----------



## mexhika

Bad Azz show see you all there


----------



## gjbotello

We'll be bring our ride.


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

T.T.T
IMPALAS O*C WILL BE THERE


----------



## Latin Luxury

WILL BE THERE !!!!


----------



## hell razer

Morning BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BTTT AGAIN!


----------



## Wicked95




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

ttt im going back good show


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BUMP!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## mexhika

Suave


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## johnnie65

Ttt for traffic


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## hell razer

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## toker1

TTTT!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt.....


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT!!!!


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

june 22nd latins finest car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases. Come out and get ur car washed n chill with Latins finest so cal. 8am to ?? Whenever. $5,donations welcomed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR THE GONZALEZ JERSEY THESE ARE THE ENTRIES SO FAR 2 MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL 








#1- 81 CUTTY ELITE 
#2- D1ULUV2H8
#3- SLW N LW
#4- 68 N-I-O-U-1
#5- BLUE MOON 69
#6- RUDEY'S MOMMY
#7- EL AZTEC PRIDE 
#8- LA AZTEC PRIDE 
#9- SINISSTER 65
#10-BIG ROB 65 SS 13 
#11- XTREMEXB 
#12- EL RAIDER 
#13- SUPREME 82
#14- SO CAL CONCEPTS 
#15- LATIN LUXURY 
#16- BIG LOUU
#17- LOLOPHILL13
#18- GJBOTELLO 
WHO'S NEXT? 
THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP 
TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE ARE SOME OF OUR SPONSORS FOR THE VENUE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Movin' Violation said:


> Movin' Violation is looking forward to the show this year! Don't forget to stop by our booth and pick up the hottest lowrider gear around!



ALSO BE SURE TO STOP BY MOVING VIOLATIONS BOOTH AND SAY WHATS UP TO ARNOLD


----------



## 88 Spokes

TTT for a good show


----------



## xtremexb

TTT


----------



## SLW N LW

:x:


----------



## OG53

T T T


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## mexhika

Ttt For the homies.


----------



## G2G_Al

We will have The Lady there. Go Dodgers.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

ttt bump


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty:







:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:drama:


----------



## El Alfonso

BarrioGirls will be in the house!!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## mannyn1964

are you having vendors at your show....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Do you guys have the flyer up or not yet


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty:


----------



## Lil_Angel70




----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BACK TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE GONZALEZ JERSEY THESE ARE THE ENTRIES SO FAR 2 MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1- 81 CUTTY ELITE
> #2- D1ULUV2H8
> #3- SLW N LW
> #4- 68 N-I-O-U-1
> #5- BLUE MOON 69
> #6- RUDEY'S MOMMY
> #7- EL AZTEC PRIDE
> #8- LA AZTEC PRIDE
> #9- SINISSTER 65
> #10-BIG ROB 65 SS 13
> #11- XTREMEXB
> #12- EL RAIDER
> #13- SUPREME 82
> #14- SO CAL CONCEPTS
> #15- LATIN LUXURY
> #16- BIG LOUU
> #17- LOLOPHILL13
> #18- GJBOTELLO
> #19- G2G_AL
> WHO'S NEXT?
> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB





G2G_Al said:


> We will have The Lady there. Go Dodgers.


ONE MORE TO GO


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A NIGHT AT THE MOVIES FOR 2 AND A $10 POPCORN AND DINNER AT TIO'S MEXICAN FOOD RESTAURANT THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE MOST ABOUT THIS SHOW WE APPRECIATE THE SPONSORSHIP FROM TIO'S


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:



:h5:
I REMEMBER THAT GIRL OLD JYNX


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## sinisster65

What I like best about the show is hanging out with your friends and meeting new ones! :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:I LIKE HOW HOW TRAFFIC CC GETS DA CARS IN THUR SO QUICK, & TREATS ALL PEOPLE, CLUBS, & ETC LIKE FAMILY! GET DOWN GUYZ! :boink:


----------



## SLW N LW

All I got to say is.......*What's there not to like about the TRAFFIC Show!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## El Alfonso

Christy will be at the BarrioGirls Booth!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 654973
> 
> Christy will be at the BarrioGirls Booth!!!!!!


What about jynx maze ...mmmm


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## Blue_moon69

We had a great experience last year especially my nephews and daughter they enjoy it. They love the dance contest :rimshot:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 654973
> 
> Christy will be at the BarrioGirls Booth!!!!!!


:yes::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Gotta love da cars and da atmosphere. A cool show all together


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## stephanie22

We love the way all clubs and families come together and enjoy themselves


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

I like the traffic show because its just a fun day to kick back with all the homies and enjoy a good time. Plus it's always jam packed wit nice rides


----------



## Elite64

What I like the most about the Traffic show is that its a great show right in my backyard!


----------



## hell razer

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt for the homies. Can't wait to finally make down south for a show. Glad we are making this show


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW COME HAVE SOME FUN WITH THE TRAFFIC FAMILY:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY




----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## El Alfonso

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








BabyGirls Ashley will also be there at our booth, we will add more girls.


----------



## Blue_moon69

:fool2:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bobby G.

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
> GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW COME HAVE SOME FUN WITH THE TRAFFIC FAMILY:thumbsup:


..Wishing y'all all the best, Mark, Mike, and all the other Traffic members...
TTMFT
Bobby G.


----------



## VENOM89

This show should be sanctioned by LRM


----------



## El Aztec Pride

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> What about jynx maze ...mmmm


 :naughty: YOO







MEAN HER? LOL.


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 655351
> 
> BabyGirls Ashley will also be there at our booth, we will add more girls.:thumbsup:ADD THESE ONES 2! :naughty:


----------



## baldylatino

What i like is the barrio girls!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dam nice can't wait TTMFT TRAFFIC


----------



## El Aztec Pride

[What i like is the barrio girls![/QUOTE] :naughty: HERE U GO BUDDY! :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> [What i like is the barrio girls!


 :naughty: HERE U GO BUDDY! :wave:







[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T BRING THE FAMILY OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

What I like about the Traffic show is how easy they make it to move in and show your ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT TO TRAFFIC LIKE WE DO EVERY YEAR:thumbsup:*


----------



## hcat54

:wave:


----------



## hell razer

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace CC likes the show from start to finish, quick easy move in- great vendors - the best cars from all around - awesome raffle prizes- What is there not to like! We have been there since day one!


----------



## Lolophill13

Checking out all the cars and spending time with the car club fam


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

This is a part of what I am taking to the Traffic show


----------



## El Alfonso

Jynx and Jenaveve at past Traffic Shows


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE GONZALEZ JERSEY THESE ARE THE ENTRIES SO FAR 2 MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1- 81 CUTTY ELITE
> #2- D1ULUV2H8
> #3- SLW N LW
> #4- 68 N-I-O-U-1
> #5- BLUE MOON 69
> #6- RUDEY'S MOMMY
> #7- EL AZTEC PRIDE
> #8- LA AZTEC PRIDE
> #9- SINISSTER 65
> #10-BIG ROB 65 SS 13
> #11- XTREMEXB
> #12- EL RAIDER
> #13- SUPREME 82
> #14- SO CAL CONCEPTS
> #15- LATIN LUXURY
> #16- BIG LOUU
> #17- LOLOPHILL13
> #18- GJBOTELLO
> #19- G2G_AL
> #20- LOCO-LOUIE
> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


WE HAVE OUR LAST ENTRY FOR THE RAFFLE FOR THE DODGERS JERSEY GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A NIGHT AT THE MOVIES FOR 2 AND A $10 POPCORN AND DINNER AT TIO'S MEXICAN FOOD RESTAURANT THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE MOST ABOUT THIS SHOW WE APPRECIATE THE SPONSORSHIP FROM TIO'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-SINISSTER65
> 2-EL AZTEC PRIDE
> 3-SLW N LW
> 4-BLUE MOON 69
> 5-D1ULUV2H8
> 6-STEPHANIE 22
> 7-81 CUTTY ELITE
> 8-ELITE 64
> 9-JOHNNIE 65
> 10-BALDY LATINO
> 11-MR.GRIZZLY
> 12- LOCO LOUIE
> 13-66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> 14-G2G_AL
> 15-LOLOPHILL13
> 
> 5 MORE TO GO FOR THIS RAFFLE GOOD LUCK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

WHAT I LIKE ABOUT TRAFFIC IS ALL THE RIDES AND THE BLOOD SWEAT AND TEARS AND CREATIVITY THAT EVERY ONE PUTS IN TO THEM


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

i like the location of the show


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Best show in I.E.


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

All the fine ass pornstars !!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

The rides and the people and the entertainment


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

BARRIO GIRLS THE RIDES AND THE ENTERTAINMENT. ...:thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso

Another pic of our girl Christy!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 67 B-WINE DESTINY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A NIGHT AT THE MOVIES FOR 2 AND A $10 POPCORN AND DINNER AT TIO'S MEXICAN FOOD RESTAURANT THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE MOST ABOUT THIS SHOW WE APPRECIATE THE SPONSORSHIP FROM TIO'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-SINISSTER65
> 2-EL AZTEC PRIDE
> 3-SLW N LW
> 4-BLUE MOON 69
> 5-D1ULUV2H8
> 6-STEPHANIE 22
> 7-81 CUTTY ELITE
> 8-ELITE 64
> 9-JOHNNIE 65
> 10-BALDY LATINO
> 11-MR.GRIZZLY
> 12- LOCO LOUIE
> 13-66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> 14-G2G_AL
> 15-LOLOPHILL13
> 16- LATIN LUXURY DUB
> 17-PAPA_SNOPS
> 18-74 CHEVY GLASSHOUSE
> 19-FINR 'N' BLU
> 20-BIG_LOUU
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL
Click to expand...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I like the Dj...even if he doesn't make the 20 list....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR THE GONZALEZ JERSEY THESE ARE THE ENTRIES SO FAR 2 MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL 








#1- 81 CUTTY ELITE 
#2- D1ULUV2H8
#3- SLW N LW
#4- 68 N-I-O-U-1
#5- BLUE MOON 69
#6- RUDEY'S MOMMY
#7- EL AZTEC PRIDE 
#8- LA AZTEC PRIDE 
#9- SINISSTER 65
#10-BIG ROB 65 SS 13 
#11- XTREMEXB 
#12- EL RAIDER 
#13- SUPREME 82
#14- SO CAL CONCEPTS 
#15- LATIN LUXURY 
#16- BIG LOUU
#17- LOLOPHILL13
#18- GJBOTELLO
#19- G2G_AL
#20- LOCO-LOUIE
THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP 
TRAFFIC CAR CLUB

















OUR LUCKY WINNER IS #9 SINISSTER 65
THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP KEEP ON PLAYING ITS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A NIGHT AT THE MOVIES FOR 2 AND A $10 POPCORN AND DINNER AT TIO'S MEXICAN FOOD RESTAURANT THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE MOST ABOUT THIS SHOW WE APPRECIATE THE SPONSORSHIP FROM TIO'S 




















1-SINISSTER65
2-EL AZTEC PRIDE
3-SLW N LW
4-BLUE MOON 69
5-D1ULUV2H8
6-STEPHANIE 22
7-81 CUTTY ELITE
8-ELITE 64
9-JOHNNIE 65
10-BALDY LATINO
11-MR.GRIZZLY
12- LOCO LOUIE
13-66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
14-G2G_AL
15-LOLOPHILL13
16- LATIN LUXURY DUB
17-PAPA_SNOPS
18-74 CHEVY GLASSHOUSE
19-FINR 'N' BLU
20-BIG_LOUU

















AND THE WINNER IS #12 LOCO LOUIE

THANKS AGAIN TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR A SET OF DR DRE BEATS FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO TELL PLANS OF YOUR SUMMER VACATION WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THESE BEATS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> I like the Dj...even if he doesn't make the 20 list....


YOU GOTTA BE JUST A LITTLE FASTER MIKE JUMP IN THIS ONE WHERE ARE YOU GOING FOR YOUR SUMMER VACATION


----------



## d1ulove2h8

summer vacation is going to be spent with my family and working.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Ok ok, I am going to San Antonio for our summer vacation in July.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Working and getting bikes ready for Vegas super show for summer vacation lol


----------



## hell razer

TTT. G/L. To u all


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Alfonso said:


> Another pic of our girl Christy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Working on my 65 ss to get it ready for its first show by august 4th...and chilln with the family on my summer vacation


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*HOPE TO HAVE MY SON CAR READY BY THEN :thumbsup:*


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

THE SUMMER PLANS ARE TO TAKE THE KIDS OUT AND HIT THE SHOWS WE CAN AND SEA WORLD


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67

El Alfonso said:


> Another pic of our girl Christy!!


dam I'm not suppose to kook at nasty pictures I promised my wife I wasn't gonna be a pervert no more she kept catching me looking at pornos n shit ......


----------



## gjbotello

Our summer plans are to go to some great car shows, with the Traffic Show being on the Top of the list. Awesome Show, thanks Traffic!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

Summer plans are to vacation in Hawaii in July!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

My Plans for the summer is to Cruise, Cruise, and Cruise!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

For are sumer vacation were taking my daughter raging, Lego land and going to car shows


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

Gonna hit TRAFFIC SHOW AND MORE SHOWS AND MORE SHOWS!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

Gonna hit Marano beach more often! Lol.


----------



## Sporty67

For summer I aint making no plans just winging that shit one weekend at a time!!!!! No stress


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT for TRAFFIC and Barrio Girls :worship:


----------



## stephanie22

spending time with my hunny...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*my boys and girlz said lets hit more car shows this summer*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR A SET OF DR DRE BEATS FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO TELL PLANS OF YOUR SUMMER VACATION WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THESE BEATS 











1-D1ULUV2H8
2-THE CHOLO DJ
3-TWISTED DREAMZ OC
4-BIG ROB 65 SS13 
5- LATIN LUXURY DUB
6-GJBOTELLO
7-LOCO LOUIE 
8-81 CUTTY ELITE 
9-BLUE MOON 69
10-FINR N BLU
11-EL AZTEC PRIDE 
12-SPORTY 67
13-STEPHANIE 22
14-66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 

THESE ARE THE CONTESTANTS SO FAR WE HAVE 6 MORE ENTRIES LEFT THERE WILL BE 2 DRAWINGS I AM GOING TO RAFFLE OFF FOR A SECOND PRIZE A SET OF SPEAKERS 6X9 AND A SET OF 6 1/2
GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## EL RAIDER

hopefully going to Hawaii or Acapulco with the Familia


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

46'Areosedan said:


> TTT for TRAFFIC and Barrio Girls :worship:


:thumbsup:THANKS


----------



## Lolophill13

Will be going to alot of travelball Softball games


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## SLW N LW

Took every Friday off next two months, just gonna take the kids to local attractions every Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:h5: GO SUMMER CAMPING WITH MY FAMILY. :sprint:


----------



## El Alfonso

Shooting more of your favorite porn stars and some new girls!!!!!!


----------



## El Alfonso

Just confirmed, JYNX MAZE for the traffic show, it took some negotiation, since she was already booked for that day, but its done. Just do us a favor and visit out booth, but we are not done yet, more girls on the line up. This is our only show in Southern Cal this year.


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR A SET OF DR DRE BEATS FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO TELL PLANS OF YOUR SUMMER VACATION WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THESE BEATS


HIT VEGAS:run:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE GONZALEZ JERSEY THESE ARE THE ENTRIES SO FAR 2 MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1- 81 CUTTY ELITE
> #2- D1ULUV2H8
> #3- SLW N LW
> #4- 68 N-I-O-U-1
> #5- BLUE MOON 69
> #6- RUDEY'S MOMMY
> #7- EL AZTEC PRIDE
> #8- LA AZTEC PRIDE
> #9- SINISSTER 65
> #10-BIG ROB 65 SS 13
> #11- XTREMEXB
> #12- EL RAIDER
> #13- SUPREME 82
> #14- SO CAL CONCEPTS
> #15- LATIN LUXURY
> #16- BIG LOUU
> #17- LOLOPHILL13
> #18- GJBOTELLO
> #19- G2G_AL
> #20- LOCO-LOUIE
> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR LUCKY WINNER IS #9 SINISSTER 65
> THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP KEEP ON PLAYING ITS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


Thank you for all the great raffles!


----------



## sinisster65

I will be spending my summer going to car shows, cruises and taking my kids to disneyland


----------



## socalconcepts

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

El Alfonso said:


> Just confirmed, JYNX MAZE for the traffic show, it took some negotiation, since she was already booked for that day, but its done. Just do us a favor and visit out booth, but we are not done yet, more girls on the line up. This is our only show in Southern Cal this year.


 :fool2:ME, CHICO, CESAR & MARCEL WILL BE THUR! :naughty:


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC C.C !!!!


----------



## El Alfonso




----------



## dannys64

What's Up mark what you been up to


----------



## Sporty67

El Alfonso said:


>


Dam


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC AND FOR THE SUMMER MORE BBQ FAMILY TIME AND LOTS OF CAR SHOW N CRUISE NIGHTS*


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW !!!


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## El Alfonso

Just confirmed Chicana porn star to be at the BarrioGirls booth. Vicki Chase.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

Going Camping with the familia at Lake Comanche....


----------



## hell razer

:h5::thumbsup:
TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67

El Alfonso said:


> Just confirmed Chicana porn star to be at the BarrioGirls booth. Vicki Chase.


Dis nice


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

O class will be in the house.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## El Alfonso

Only at the BarrioGirls booth!!! Porn Star Vicki Chase.


----------



## Sporty67

El Alfonso said:


> Just confirmed Chicana porn star to be at the BarrioGirls booth. Vicki Chase.


ttt


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## El Alfonso

TTT Only at our booth. Chicana porn star Vicki Chase.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## toker1

T.T.T.T !!!!


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top


----------



## El Aztec Pride

El Alfonso said:


> TTT Only at our booth. Chicana porn star Vicki Chase.


 :naughty: LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A PORN SHOW INSTEAD!! LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

:bowrofl::bowrofl::h5:


----------



## lowdude13

*T.T.T.*


----------



## johnnie65

Now I'm really going for sure! Lol, can't miss the opportunity to see some barrio girls.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A PORN SHOW INSTEAD!! LOL. :thumbsup:


:sprint:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:nicoderm:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup: ALL IN COME HAVE SOME FUN :thumbsup: IN THE SUN WITH THE TRAFFIC FAMILY


----------



## Sporty67

El Alfonso said:


> TTT Only at our booth. Chicana porn star Vicki Chase.


gosh


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Ttt


----------



## mexhika

Orale


----------



## mexhika

Ttt Mexicas


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Wassup with the waffles, oops I mean the raffles


----------



## Blue_moon69

:dunno:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt


----------



## cherry 64

johnnie65 said:


> Now I'm really going for sure! Lol, can't miss the opportunity to see some barrio girls.


See you there johnnie, you bringing the five


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt what's up big Guss where u at homeboy can't wait for ur guys show foo


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:nicoderm:







:naughty:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

going to hit state to state to represent at carshows ESPECIALLY TRAFFIC TTT


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR A SET OF DR DRE BEATS FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO TELL PLANS OF YOUR SUMMER VACATION WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THESE BEATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-D1ULUV2H8
> 2-THE CHOLO DJ
> 3-TWISTED DREAMZ OC
> 4-BIG ROB 65 SS13
> 5- LATIN LUXURY DUB
> 6-GJBOTELLO
> 7-LOCO LOUIE
> 8-81 CUTTY ELITE
> 9-BLUE MOON 69
> 10-FINR N BLU
> 11-EL AZTEC PRIDE
> 12-SPORTY 67
> 13-STEPHANIE 22
> 14-66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> 
> THESE ARE THE CONTESTANTS SO FAR WE HAVE 6 MORE ENTRIES LEFT THERE WILL BE 2 DRAWINGS I AM GOING TO RAFFLE OFF FOR A SECOND PRIZE A SET OF SPEAKERS 6X9 AND A SET OF 6 1/2
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## SLW N LW

SLW N LW said:


> Took every Friday off next two months, just gonna take the kids to local attractions every Friday.:thumbsup:


  I think you forgot me for the raffle? I guess that is easy to do with all those Barrio girls pic in between. lol :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso

Sorry for the distraction fellas but this is our only show in Southern CA this year, we want to make it a good one for you.


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :h5: GO SUMMER CAMPING WITH MY FAMILY. :sprint:


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HAPPY FATHERS DAY 2 ALL THE FATHERS OUT THERE GOD BLESS U AND UR FAMILY TODAY IS UR DAY HAVE A GREAT 1 FROM ME AND TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW

TTT


----------



## baldylatino

Planning on bbqing and drinkin lots of brews this summer


----------



## King61




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt for TRAFFIC


----------



## EL RAIDER

:boink:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty:







:drama:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:


Dam Jinx Maze!:boink::worship:


----------



## J B

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

Back to the top!!!!!!


----------



## J B

Ensenada


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## hell razer

:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## G2G_Al

I owe, I owe so its off to work I go.. Only summer plan is the Traffic show!


----------



## peterjm97

mr.widow-maker said:


> going to hit state to state to represent at carshows ESPECIALLY TRAFFIC TTT


Gotta work. Sucks!! Lucky for me i still have weekends off so oh yeah i am planning on showing BLUE SUNDAY at Traffic Show i havent been to one since the third one. Mmmmmm Barrio girls


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## EL RAIDER

q bonito culooooooooooo


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BTTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:run:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## plumjuc

JUST CAME BACK FROM PARKER ARIZONA NEXT PLANS ARE TO GO TO YOSIMITE IN JULY THEN HIT THE TRAFFIC SHOW IN AUGUST:naughty:CANT MISS THOSE GIRLS:run:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

I too was in Parker AZ the first week of June.







Before the summer ends, we plan on going back to Parker or rent a place in Big Bear.


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts

TTT


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## El Alfonso

Come to the BarrioGirls booth and meet the beautiful Christy B.


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

ttt


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello

TTT


----------



## hcat54

:inout:


----------



## Blue_moon69

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67

46'Areosedan said:


> Dam Jinx Maze!:boink::worship:


Dam


----------



## Sporty67

mr.widow-maker said:


> going to hit state to state to represent at carshows ESPECIALLY TRAFFIC TTT


Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## 56CHEVY

Wish I could make this 1 but car won't be done. Looks like a really good show ?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TTT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ttt


----------



## hell razer

BTTMFT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BTTT


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:inout:


----------



## hell razer

TTMFT


----------



## hell razer

BTTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

El Alfonso said:


> Come to the BarrioGirls booth and meet the beautiful Christy B.


----------



## hell razer

BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer

BTTMFT


----------



## meno97

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## Sporty67

TTtt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

T T T T !!!!


----------



## Sporty67

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Ttt


----------



## meno97

:h5:TONIGHT :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:fool2:







:naughty:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Nice!^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## Mr.House

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC C.C


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Happy 4th of July...


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Ttt.


----------



## lowdude13

:run:CANT WAIT !!!​~COTTON KANDY~


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## mexhika

Suave


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: POOR JYNX!! LOL. :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:


----------



## Sporty67

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: POOR JYNX!! LOL. :wave:


I know ha


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: POOR JYNX!! LOL. :wave:


O gosh


----------



## Sporty67

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: POOR JYNX!! LOL. :wave:


O my


----------



## Sporty67

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: POOR JYNX!! LOL. :wave:


O m gee


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## cook1970

TRAFFIC
R
A
F
F
I
C


----------



## hell razer

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## EL RAIDER

QUIEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LA VIDA FINA

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: POOR JYNX!! LOL. :wave:



Going to be a good one


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## King61




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


Had a few people ask if there's any cash prizes ? So I said I would ask . Does anyone know


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:wave:


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

hell razer said:


> BTTT


Anyone got a contact number for this show?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BACK TTT!


----------



## lrocky2003

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME. 
TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK. 








TTT










JUST SOME THINGS WE GOT FOR THE RAFFALE


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: WEE CANT WAIT!! :boink:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

hell razer said:


> BTTT


Anyone got a contact number for this event


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## d1ulove2h8

has anyone won the headphones yet?


----------



## hell razer

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Anyone got a contact number for this event


PM sent


----------



## hell razer

BUMP!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

hell razer said:


> PM sent


Got it thanks


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

:boink:BUMP,cant wait!!!~ cotton kandy~:boink: ​till the wheels fall off....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T T  TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL

TTT


----------



## hell razer

BUMP


----------



## toker1

T.T.F.T!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

BACK TTT!


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR A SET OF DR DRE BEATS FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO TELL PLANS OF YOUR SUMMER VACATION WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THESE BEATS 








[/QUOTE]



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR A SET OF DR DRE BEATS FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO TELL PLANS OF YOUR SUMMER VACATION WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THESE BEATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-D1ULUV2H8
> 2-THE CHOLO DJ
> 3-TWISTED DREAMZ OC
> 4-BIG ROB 65 SS13
> 5- LATIN LUXURY DUB
> 6-GJBOTELLO
> 7-LOCO LOUIE
> 8-81 CUTTY ELITE
> 9-BLUE MOON 69
> 10-FINR N BLU
> 11-EL AZTEC PRIDE
> 12-SPORTY 67
> 13-STEPHANIE 22
> 14-66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> 15-EL RAIDER
> 16-LOLOPHILL13
> 17-SLW N LW
> 18-LA AZTEC PRIDE
> 19-EL ALFONSO
> 20-BIG LOUU
> 
> WE HAVE ALL THE CONTESTANTS FOR THIS DRAWING THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS #15 EL RAIDER YOU WON THE HEADPHONES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS #7 LOCO LOUIE YOU WON THE SPEAKERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOU SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*THE NEXT 11 PEOPLE BESIDES 

1-SINISSTER65
2-NEW STYLE KING
3-MR. WIDOW-MAKER 
4-BALDY LATINO 
5-J B 
6-G2G_AL
7-PETERJM97
8-PLUMJUC
9-5SIX BEL AIR
**
WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A PAIR OF DRE. BEATS **

IF YOU HAD ALREADY ENTERED IN THE OTHER ONE ENTER AGAIN NEW RAFFLE 
*










*THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 

...AND LETS KEEP IT R RATED PLEASE THE BARRIO GIRLS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR LIVE ACTION *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*THANK YOU TO ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT HAVE KEPT THIS PAGE UP CONSISTANTLY THIS IS MY WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU ... I HAVE 2 GIFT CERTIFICATES FOR MCDONALDS FOR ANY EXTRA VALUE MEAL FOR EACH PERSON I HAVE LISTED HERE :

CHOLO DJ 
SPORTY67
LOLOPHILL13
EL ALFONSO
66CHEVY VALLEEROS 
EL AZTEC PRIDE
LA AZTEC PRIDE
D1ULOVE2H8
SLW N LW
68 N-I-O-U-1
J B 
46' AREOSEDAN
BIG ROB 65 SS13
MEXHIKA
OLD MEMORIES LACO
BLUE MOON 69
RUSTY 36
LOCO LOUIE 


AND A BIG THANKS TO THESE TRAFFIC MEMBERS FOR KEEPING THIS THREAD UP 
HELL RAZER 
6IX 5IVE IMP
TOKER1
*


----------



## SLW N LW

Right around the comer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

Taking the kids to Disneyland


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup: Taking kids camping and fishing


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Drinking!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

Taking the fam to Traffic Show


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Taking the fam to Tj then hit sea world on the way home


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Can't wait always a great show


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *THANK YOU TO ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT HAVE KEPT THIS PAGE UP CONSISTANTLY THIS IS MY WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU ... I HAVE 2 GIFT CERTIFICATES FOR MCDONALDS FOR ANY EXTRA VALUE MEAL FOR EACH PERSON I HAVE LISTED HERE :
> 
> CHOLO DJ
> SPORTY67
> LOLOPHILL13
> EL ALFONSO
> 66CHEVY VALLEEROS
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> LA AZTEC PRIDE
> D1ULOVE2H8
> SLW N LW
> 68 N-I-O-U-1
> J B
> 46' AREOSEDAN
> BIG ROB 65 SS13
> MEXHIKA
> OLD MEMORIES LACO
> BLUE MOON 69
> RUSTY 36
> LOCO LOUIE
> 
> 
> AND A BIG THANKS TO THESE TRAFFIC MEMBERS FOR KEEPING THIS THREAD UP
> HELL RAZER
> 6IX 5IVE IMP
> TOKER1
> *




YOU GOT IT MARK...CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT SUNDAY!:run:hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Spending my summer hittin traffic. N lowrider mag new mexico n fresno ,ca n winter in VEGAS BABY TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

so far its been all work but next weekend ill be at da traffic show


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

My summer vacation consist of riding and trips to SF for my 49er games!!!


----------



## stephanie22

I plan on spending it with my hubby and going with him to a few shows


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WILL BE SELLING THESE SHOW SHIRTS FOR $5 ALL THE PROCEEDS OF SHIRTS WILL GO TO THE BUENO FAMILY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THESE ARE THE AWARDS HONORING OUR FRIEND MAY HE REST IN PEACE


----------



## BIG LOUU

JUST HITTING SHOWS MY LIFE


----------



## peterjm97

Is it almost time??? I'm ready to roll


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## hell razer

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *THANK YOU TO ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT HAVE KEPT THIS PAGE UP CONSISTANTLY THIS IS MY WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU ... I HAVE 2 GIFT CERTIFICATES FOR MCDONALDS FOR ANY EXTRA VALUE MEAL FOR EACH PERSON I HAVE LISTED HERE :
> 
> CHOLO DJ
> SPORTY67
> LOLOPHILL13
> EL ALFONSO
> 66CHEVY VALLEEROS
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> LA AZTEC PRIDE
> D1ULOVE2H8
> SLW N LW
> 68 N-I-O-U-1
> J B
> 46' AREOSEDAN
> BIG ROB 65 SS13:h5:
> MEXHIKA
> OLD MEMORIES LACO
> BLUE MOON 69
> RUSTY 36
> LOCO LOUIE
> 
> 
> AND A BIG THANKS TO THESE TRAFFIC MEMBERS FOR KEEPING THIS THREAD UP
> HELL RAZER
> 6IX 5IVE IMP
> TOKER1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Coming up quick!!! GTG will be in the house!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *THANK YOU TO ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT HAVE KEPT THIS PAGE UP CONSISTANTLY THIS IS MY WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU ... I HAVE 2 GIFT CERTIFICATES FOR MCDONALDS FOR ANY EXTRA VALUE MEAL FOR EACH PERSON I HAVE LISTED HERE :
> 
> CHOLO DJ
> SPORTY67
> LOLOPHILL13
> EL ALFONSO
> 66CHEVY VALLEEROS
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> LA AZTEC PRIDE
> D1ULOVE2H8
> SLW N LW
> 68 N-I-O-U-1
> J B
> 46' AREOSEDAN
> BIG ROB 65 SS13
> MEXHIKA
> OLD MEMORIES LACO
> BLUE MOON 69
> RUSTY 36
> LOCO LOUIE
> 
> 
> AND A BIG THANKS TO THESE TRAFFIC MEMBERS FOR KEEPING THIS THREAD UP
> HELL RAZER
> 6IX 5IVE IMP
> TOKER1
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## BLAME ME

Bump


----------



## King61




----------



## Sporty67

Ttt......


----------



## hell razer

Morning BUMP!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

What up bump


----------



## lowdude13

:rant:whats up family,members lets get r wheels ready 4 traffic, all together now!!!:yes:~cotton kandy~


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mexhika

Orale Tlazocamate Mexhika


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## meno97

:h5:THIS SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


>


:angel:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Spending my summer vacation keeping Rudey busy n happy with swimming, Disneyland and car shows


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRIGGER NASTY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Almost! That day can't get here fast enough!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump can't wait


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump almost here


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WILL BE GIVING A SET OF 13" CHROME WIRE WHEELS DONATED BY GALAXY WIRE WHEEL TO THE MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION ALL PLAQUES COUNT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *
> THESE ARE THE 20 ENTRIES
> 
> 1-SINISSTER65
> 2-NEW STYLE KING
> 3-MR. WIDOW-MAKER
> 4-BALDY LATINO
> 5-J B
> 6-G2G_AL
> 7-PETERJM97
> 8-PLUMJUC
> 9-5SIX BEL AIR
> **10-BLUE_MOON 69
> 11-BIG ROB 65 SS
> 12-BOY HIGH CLASS
> 13-LOLOPHILL13
> 14-MR. GRIZZLY
> 15-MR. WIDOW-MAKER
> 16-D1ULOVE2H8
> 17-81 ELITE CUTTY
> 18-STEPHANIE 22
> 19-BIG LOUU
> 20- RUDEY'S MOMMY
> WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A PAIR OF DRE. BEATS **
> 
> IF YOU HAD ALREADY ENTERED IN THE OTHER ONE ENTER AGAIN NEW RAFFLE
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> ...AND LETS KEEP IT R RATED PLEASE THE BARRIO GIRLS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR LIVE ACTION *


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## hell razer

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WILL BE GIVING A SET OF 13" CHROME WIRE WHEELS DONATED BY GALAXY WIRE WHEEL TO THE MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION ALL PLAQUES COUNT


:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TRIGGER NASTY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


 :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> THESE ARE THE 20 ENTRIES
> 
> 1-SINISSTER65
> 2-NEW STYLE KING
> 3-MR. WIDOW-MAKER
> 4-BALDY LATINO
> 5-J B
> 6-G2G_AL
> 7-PETERJM97
> 8-PLUMJUC
> 9-5SIX BEL AIR
> **10-BLUE_MOON 69
> 11-BIG ROB 65 SS
> 12-BOY HIGH CLASS
> 13-LOLOPHILL13
> 14-MR. GRIZZLY
> 15-MR. WIDOW-MAKER
> 16-D1ULOVE2H8
> 17-81 ELITE CUTTY
> 18-STEPHANIE 22
> 19-BIG LOUU
> 20- RUDEY'S MOMMY
> WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A PAIR OF DRE. BEATS **
> 
> IF YOU HAD ALREADY ENTERED IN THE OTHER ONE ENTER AGAIN NEW RAFFLE
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> ...AND LETS KEEP IT R RATED PLEASE THE BARRIO GIRLS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR LIVE ACTION *
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS #6 G2G_AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE POST A THUMBS UP AND A TTT THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE MOVIES WITH A $10 GIFT CARD FOR CONCESSION AND APPLE BEES $25 GIFT CARD


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## toker1

One more week !!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> THESE ARE THE 20 ENTRIES
> 
> 1-SINISSTER65
> 2-NEW STYLE KING
> 3-MR. WIDOW-MAKER
> 4-BALDY LATINO
> 5-J B
> 6-G2G_AL
> 7-PETERJM97
> 8-PLUMJUC
> 9-5SIX BEL AIR
> **10-BLUE_MOON 69
> 11-BIG ROB 65 SS
> 12-BOY HIGH CLASS
> 13-LOLOPHILL13
> 14-MR. GRIZZLY
> 15-MR. WIDOW-MAKER
> 16-D1ULOVE2H8
> 17-81 ELITE CUTTY
> 18-STEPHANIE 22
> 19-BIG LOUU
> 20- RUDEY'S MOMMY
> WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A PAIR OF DRE. BEATS **
> 
> IF YOU HAD ALREADY ENTERED IN THE OTHER ONE ENTER AGAIN NEW RAFFLE
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS THREAD UP FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> ...AND LETS KEEP IT R RATED PLEASE THE BARRIO GIRLS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR LIVE ACTION *
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS #6 G2G_AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you Traffic see you Sunday!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stephanie22

:thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt for the Traffic show :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE POST A THUMBS UP AND A TTT THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE MOVIES WITH A $10 GIFT CARD FOR CONCESSION AND APPLE BEES $25 GIFT CARD





Blue_moon69 said:


> TTMFT:thumbsup:


#1



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


#2



d1ulove2h8 said:


> :thumbsup: ttt


#3



G2G_Al said:


> TTT
> :thumbsup:


#4



HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT!!! :thumbsup:


#5



stephanie22 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt for the Traffic show :thumbsup:


#6

6 SO FAR MUST PUT TTT + THUMBSUP TO ENTER THANK YOU WHOS NEXT GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## SLW N LW

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

SLW N LW said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


#7


----------



## peterjm97

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT*:thumbsup:


----------



## mino370

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## hell razer

GOOD LUCK to all


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

*T T T...:thumbsup:*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## OMAR760

Wassup Mark, do we have to pre reg? Or can we register the day of the show?


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

ttt! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

TTT !:thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

:thumbsup:
TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> #1
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> #5
> 
> 
> #6
> 
> 6 SO FAR MUST PUT TTT + THUMBSUP TO ENTER THANK YOU WHOS NEXT GOOD LUCK TO ALL





67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> #7





peterjm97 said:


> *TTT*:thumbsup:


#8



rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFT*:thumbsup:


#9



mino370 said:


> :thumbsup: TTT


#10



Lolophill13 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


#11



MIGGE_LOW said:


> *T T T...:thumbsup:*


#12



81cutty'elite' said:


> ttt! :thumbsup:


#13



groovin ruben said:


> TTT !:thumbsup:


#14



sinisster65 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


#15


BIG LOUU said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


#16



Rudey's-mommy said:


> :thumbsup:
> TTT


#17


Please put TTT and a thumbs up to be entered good luck to all 13 more entries whos next


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


#18


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

OMAR760 said:


> Wassup Mark, do we have to pre reg? Or can we register the day of the show?


THERES NO PRE REG OMAR JUST SHOW UP SEE YOU SUNDAY MEMBERS ONLY


----------



## 46'Areosedan

BTTT:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Well be there to support a good show in our city. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup: THE COUNT DOWN BEGAN :run:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## dannys64

what's up traffic


----------



## beast98

Trying to pull together enough trailers to bring up 6 - 7 cars from Switch San Diego. Do we need to pre-register or just show up Sunday morning?


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THETOP TRAFFIC cc
SEE U ON SUNDAY


----------



## westcoastlowrider

can we show up sunday morning and register in person???


----------



## thumper714

Hurley HOGS WILL B THERE


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THERES NO PRE REG OMAR JUST SHOW UP SEE YOU SUNDAY MEMBERS ONLY


 :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

fuck yes can't wait! :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

NO PRE REG./ REG. DAY OF SHOW FREE TRAILER PARKING KIDS UP TO 15 YEARS OLD FREE ADULTS $5.00 ADMISSION COME ENJOY THE DAY WITH THE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB GET THERE EARLY PEOPLE IN CARS THAT REG INTO THE SHOW R FREE SEE U THERE :thumbsup: THANK U FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## bluedream323

TTT ! Bikes & pedal cars are 10 bucks $ right ?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

bluedream323 said:


> TTT ! Bikes & pedal cars are 10 bucks $ right ?


Thats right and motorcycles


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## Junior24

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NO PRE REG./ REG. DAY OF SHOW FREE TRAILER PARKING KIDS UP TO 15 YEARS OLD FREE ADULTS $5.00 ADMISSION COME ENJOY THE DAY WITH THE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB GET THERE EARLY PEOPLE IN CARS THAT REG INTO THE SHOW R FREE SEE U THERE :thumbsup: THANK U FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

46'Areosedan said:


> BTTT:thumbsup:


#19


Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


#20


ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> :thumbsup: TTT


#21


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


#22 
eight more entries to go. ttt :thumbsup:. good luck to all traffic car club


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

There will be goodie bags for the first 100 entries


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

TTT se u sunday


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

we would like to thank meguiars for their sponsorship of the goodie bags and CFR


----------



## waytoofonky

$5 dollar cover this year? Not bad, I'll be going!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY




----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> There will be goodie bags for the first 100 entries


:run::run::run:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest car n bike club will be in the house


----------



## meno97

ttt for the homies from traffic cc :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttmft traffic


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #19
> 
> #20
> 
> #21
> 
> #22
> eight more entries to go. ttt :thumbsup:. good luck to all traffic car club


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

There will be goodie bags for the first 100 entries 










TRAFFIC CAR CLUB KEEPS ON GIVING WAY 2 GO MARK U KEEP PULLING RABBITS OUT OF THE HAT LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NO PRE REG./ REG. DAY OF SHOW FREE TRAILER PARKING KIDS UP TO 15 YEARS OLD FREE ADULTS $5.00 ADMISSION COME ENJOY THE DAY WITH THE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB GET THERE EARLY PEOPLE IN CARS THAT REG INTO THE SHOW R FREE SEE U THERE :thumbsup: THANK U FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


TTT


----------



## hell razer

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we would like to thank meguiars for their sponsorship of the goodie bags and CFR


Thanks MEGUIARS. And CFR


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT


----------



## Junior24

TTT ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

TTT


----------



## beast98

What's the policy for food and drinks in the show? Gonna be a long azz day.


----------



## BARNEY 09

Ttt.....


----------



## beast98

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

beast98 said:


> What's the policy for food and drinks in the show? Gonna be a long azz day.


you guys are welcome to bring ice chest with cold food. if not there is alot of vendors and there's sams across the street.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

The first 250 cars will be recieving a MICHELADAS cup. We would like to thank them for their sponsorship be sure to stop by their booth.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DUB MAGAZINE TRUCK WILL BE IN THE HOUSE STOP BY AND SAY WHATS UP THEY WILL BE GIVING SOME DUB MONSTER DRINKS WHILE SUPPLIES LAST


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THESE ARE THE CONTESTANTS FOR THE APPLEBEES AND THE MOVIE TICKETS 


















1-BLUE MOON 69
2-EL AZTEC PRIDE
3-D1ULOVE2H8
4-G2G AL 
5-HARD2 PLEASE 
6-STEPHANIE 22
7-SLW N LW
8-PETERJM97
9-ROLLDAWG213
10-MINO370
11-LOLOPHILL13
12-MIGGIE_LOW
13-81 CUTTY ELITE
14-GROOVIN RUBEN
15-SINISSTER 65
16-BIG LOUU
17-RUDEY'S MOMMY
18-LA AZTEC PRIDE
19-46 AEROSEDAN
20-BIG ROB 65 SS13
21-ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
22-LATIN LUXURY DUB
23-PAPA_SNOPS
24-MR. WIDOW MAKER 
25-JUNIOR 24


5 MORE TO GO DON'T BE LEFT OUT 

A TTT AND A THUMBS UP CAN WIN YOU A GOOD NIGHT OUT THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR PLAQUE WILL RECIEVE A BOTTLE OF MEGUIAR'S QUICK DETAILER. ITS THE GOOD PINK JUICE IF YOU DONT HAVE A PLAQUE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR RIDE TO ENTER THANKS AGAIN 

10 BOTTLES DONT BE LEFT OUT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THESE ARE THE CONTESTANTS FOR THE APPLEBEES AND THE MOVIE TICKETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-BLUE MOON 69
> 2-EL AZTEC PRIDE
> 3-D1ULOVE2H8
> 4-G2G AL
> 5-HARD2 PLEASE
> 6-STEPHANIE 22
> 7-SLW N LW
> 8-PETERJM97
> 9-ROLLDAWG213
> 10-MINO370
> 11-LOLOPHILL13
> 12-MIGGIE_LOW
> 13-81 CUTTY ELITE
> 14-GROOVIN RUBEN
> 15-SINISSTER 65
> 16-BIG LOUU
> 17-RUDEY'S MOMMY
> 18-LA AZTEC PRIDE
> 19-46 AEROSEDAN
> 20-BIG ROB 65 SS13
> 21-ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> 22-LATIN LUXURY DUB
> 23-PAPA_SNOPS
> 24-MR. WIDOW MAKER
> 25-JUNIOR 24
> 
> 
> 5 MORE TO GO DON'T BE LEFT OUT
> 
> A TTT AND A THUMBS UP CAN WIN YOU A GOOD NIGHT OUT THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT



#26 RUSTY 36


----------



## 909cHEx909




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

MISS LADY PINKS WILL BE THERE MAKE SURE YOU STOP BY HER BOOTH AND SAY HI


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77




----------



## themadmexican

:cheesy:


----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR PLAQUE WILL RECIEVE A BOTTLE OF MEGUIAR'S QUICK DETAILER. ITS THE GOOD PINK JUICE IF YOU DONT HAVE A PLAQUE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR RIDE TO ENTER THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 10 BOTTLES DONT BE LEFT OUT





909cHEx909 said:


>


#1



mrlowrider77 said:


>


#2


themadmexican said:


> :cheesy:


#3



Blue_moon69 said:


> View attachment 676781


#4


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrlowrider77 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


#27


----------



## Junior24




----------



## Bird




----------



## Junior24

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## EL Presumido

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR PLAQUE WILL RECIEVE A BOTTLE OF MEGUIAR'S QUICK DETAILER. ITS THE GOOD PINK JUICE IF YOU DONT HAVE A PLAQUE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR RIDE TO ENTER THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 10 BOTTLES DONT BE LEFT OUT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WELCOMES U UR FAMILY & FRIENDS 2 SPEND THE DAY WITH OUR FAMILY SHINE UP UR RIDES & COME HAVE SOME FUN EVERYONE IS WELCOME 2 COME OUT GOING 2 B A GOOD SHOW HPE 2 SEE EVERYONE THERE COME EARLY THANK U FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty::naughty:







:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> DUB MAGAZINE TRUCK WILL BE IN THE HOUSE STOP BY AND SAY WHATS UP THEY WILL BE GIVING SOME DUB MONSTER DRINKS WHILE SUPPLIES LAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 250 cars will be recieving a MICHELADAS cup. We would like to thank them for their sponsorship be sure to stop by their booth.
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:yes:







:wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

CLUB PARTICIPATION WILL TAKE A SET OF 13" GALAXY WIRE WHEELS WE THANK OUR SPONSORS FOR ALL THE PRODUCT THEY GIVE TO US TO GIVE TO YOU ALL PLAQUES COUNT IN THE TALLY


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Junior24 said:


> View attachment 676789


#5




Bird said:


> View attachment 676791


#6



EL Presumido said:


>


#7



El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty::naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


#8



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


#9


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT!!!


#10 
THIS IS OUR LAST WINNER THANK YOU OR POSTING YOUR PLAQUES


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WELCOMES U UR FAMILY & FRIENDS 2 SPEND THE DAY WITH OUR FAMILY SHINE UP UR RIDES & COME HAVE SOME FUN EVERYONE IS WELCOME 2 COME OUT GOING 2 B A GOOD SHOW HPE 2 SEE EVERYONE THERE COME EARLY THANK U FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


TTTT :h5:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR AN ANDRE ETHIER JERSEY SPONSORED BY BIG WILL'S JERSEYS LETS GO DODGERS
THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO POST LETS GO DODGERS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN


----------



## themadmexican

LET'S GO DODGERS!!!


----------



## Junior24

Lets go Dodgers Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT VIVA LOS* DODGERS* :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

Let go dodgers!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

lets go dodgers TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

LETS GO DODGERS!!! :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Lets Go Dodgers!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65

LETS GO DODGERS!!


----------



## peterjm97

Lets go Dodgers!!


----------



## Lolophill13

LETS GO DODGERS! !!!


----------



## hell razer

TTT. Can't wait for SUNDAY. Last day for a. Fun day


----------



## RUSTY 36

LETS GO DODGERS!!!


----------



## Snick

Lets go dodgers


----------



## supreme82

LETS GO DODGERS!


----------



## sinisster65

Lets Go Dodgers!


----------



## lowdude13

​LETS GO DODGERS !


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lets go Dodgers!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

d1ulove2h8 said:


> lets go Dodgers!!!!!!


Lets go dodgers!!


----------



## beast98

That's great, thank you. Switch San Diego will be there.


----------



## beast98

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> you guys are welcome to bring ice chest with cold food. if not there is alot of vendors and there's sams across the street.


:thumbsup: See you Sunday!


----------



## lowdude13

BUMP, BUMP WILL B THERE ~cotton kandy~:rant:


----------



## bluedream323

Lets go dodgers !!!!!


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

lets go Dodgers


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

themadmexican said:


> LET'S GO DODGERS!!!


#1



Junior24 said:


> Lets go Dodgers Ttt


#2



westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT VIVA LOS* DODGERS* :thumbsup:


#3



Blue_moon69 said:


> Let go dodgers!!!:thumbsup:


#4


rolldawg213 said:


> lets go dodgers TTMFT


#5



Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> LETS GO DODGERS!!! :thumbsup: TTT


#6


djmikethecholodj said:


> Lets Go Dodgers!!!


#7



HardtoPlease65 said:


> LETS GO DODGERS!!


#8


peterjm97 said:


> Lets go Dodgers!!


#9



Lolophill13 said:


> LETS GO DODGERS! !!!


#10



RUSTY 36 said:


> LETS GO DODGERS!!!


#11



Snick said:


> Lets go dodgers


#12



supreme82 said:


> LETS GO DODGERS!


#13



sinisster65 said:


> Lets Go Dodgers!


#14



lowdude13 said:


> ​LETS GO DODGERS !


#15



d1ulove2h8 said:


> lets go Dodgers!!!!!!


#16



El Aztec Pride said:


> Lets go dodgers!!


#17



bluedream323 said:


> Lets go dodgers !!!!!


#18



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> lets go Dodgers


#19


I SEE WE HAVE 15 BUT COULDN'T LEAVE A DODGER FAN OUT THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS FOR THIS RAFFLE THE SECOND WINNER WILL RECEIVE A DINNER FOR 2 AND 2 1 HOUR GAME CARDS SPONSORED BY GAMEWORKS GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## EL Presumido

Go Dodgers!


----------



## mrlowrider77

quick question does the entry fee cover driver and passenger or just driver??? or does passenger have to be pay


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #2 JUNIOR24 YOU WON THE ANDRE ETHIER JERSEY GO BLUE THIS IS THEIR YEAR ONCE AGAIN BIG WILL THANK YOU TO OUR SPONSOR BIG WILL 


























CONGRATULATIONS #9 PETERJM97 YOU WON THE DINNER FOR 2 AT GAME WORKS THANK YOU GAMEWORKS FOR YOUR SPONSORSHIP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrlowrider77 said:


> quick question does the entry fee cover driver and passenger or just driver??? or does passenger have to be pay


IT COVERS EVERYONE IN THE CAR IF YOU WANT TO BRING 4 5 OR 6 PEOPLE THE ONES WE ARE CHARGING $5 ARE THE SPECTATORS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BE SURE TO PICK UP A SHOW SHIRT ALL PROCEEDS OF THIS WILL GO TO STEPHANIE BUENO AND FAMILY THERE ARE 200 OF THEM AND THEY ARE $5 WE HAVE SMALL, MEDIUM, LARGE, XL, 2X, AND 3X


----------



## Junior24

Ttmft traffic car club how do we recieve our prize


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR 2 TICKETS FOR MMA FIGHTING SPONSORED BY CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA AUGUST 10TH 
THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO GIVE A HI 5 WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Junior24 said:


> Ttmft traffic car club how do we recieve our prize


WE'LL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP LOUU A HI 5


----------



## Junior24

:h5:


----------



## mrlowrider77

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT COVERS EVERYONE IN THE CAR IF YOU WANT TO BRING 4 5 OR 6 PEOPLE THE ONES WE ARE CHARGING $5 ARE THE SPECTATORS



SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior24

Yes sir see u there


----------



## mrlowrider77

:h5:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

:h5:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:h5:


----------



## colorbarmateo

IM new 2 this shit guys how u do a high five?


----------



## OG 61

:h5:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

81cutty'elite' said:


> :h5:


 Cabron! your lucky the power was out in my house.


----------



## lowdude13

:h5:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

TTTTRAFFIC


----------



## OG 61

colorbarmateo said:


> IM new 2 this shit guys how u do a high five?


:facepalm:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:h5::h5:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

:facepalm::h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrlowrider77 said:


> SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:yes:







:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR 2 TICKETS FOR MMA FIGHTING SPONSORED BY CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA AUGUST 10TH
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO GIVE A HI 5 WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE ALSO GOING TO THROW IN A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUDDRUCKERS ONTARIO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Junior24 said:


> :h5:


#1



mrlowrider77 said:


> :h5:


#2


81cutty'elite' said:


> :h5:


#3



Blue_moon69 said:


> :h5:


#4



OG 61 said:


> :h5:


#5



lowdude13 said:


> :h5:


#6



LOCO-LOUIE said:


> :h5:


#7



El Aztec Pride said:


> :h5::h5:


#8



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :h5:


#9



BIGJ77MC said:


> :facepalm::h5:


#10


GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> BE SURE TO PICK UP A SHOW SHIRT ALL PROCEEDS OF THIS WILL GO TO STEPHANIE BUENO AND FAMILY THERE ARE 200 OF THEM AND THEY ARE $5 WE HAVE SMALL, MEDIUM, LARGE, XL, 2X, AND 3X


Nice!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

colorbarmateo said:


> IM new 2 this shit guys how u do a high five?


I GOT 2 CHIK FIL A MEALS FOR YOU


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE FOR 2 TICKETS FOR MMA FIGHTING SPONSORED BY CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA AUGUST 10TH
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO GIVE A HI 5 WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE ALSO GOING TO THROW IN A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUDDRUCKERS ONTARIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS #8 EL AZTEC PRIDE YOU WON THE MMA TICKETS AND FUDDRUCKERS DINNER FOR 2 CAN EVERYONE GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO ALL OUR SPONSORS?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lolophill13

A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE SPONSOR FOR TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!! TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE SPONSOR FOR TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!! TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Shoutout too all the sponsors and TRAFIC CC


----------



## peterjm97

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #2 JUNIOR24 YOU WON THE ANDRE ETHIER JERSEY GO BLUE THIS IS THEIR YEAR ONCE AGAIN BIG WILL THANK YOU TO OUR SPONSOR BIG WILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS #9 PETERJM97 YOU WON THE DINNER FOR 2 AT GAME WORKS THANK YOU GAMEWORKS FOR YOUR SPONSORSHIP



COOL!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Highgeared

To The Top.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:h5:Shout out to all the traffic show sponsors


----------



## colorbarmateo

Cool thanks! I still got to figure this shot out


----------



## Blue_moon69

a big shout out to all the sponsors and TRAFFIC c.c :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

A big shout out to all the sponsors and Traffic CC for making this show happen uffin:


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE SPONSOR FOR TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!! TTT


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE SPONSOR FOR TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!! TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

a shot out to Traffic cc and all the sponsors who make this show possible


----------



## dannys64

What's Up mark


----------



## hell razer

Morning BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## dannys64

what's up


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB:thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB:thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB:thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:h5::wave:


----------



## peterjm97

Almost time!!


----------



## charlieshowtime

any hoppers going 
pull them out


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:thumbsup:*ttt*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSOR DUB MAGAZINE. THEY HAVE DONATED 100 SHIRTS FOR THE GOODIE BAGS AND 100 MAGAZINES. THANKS AGAIN JOHN.


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluedream323

TTT !


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

charlieshowtime said:


> any hoppers going
> pull them out


YES LETS BRING THOSE HOPPERS OUT WE WILL HAVE A EXHIBITION WITH $100 PAY OUT PEOPLES CHOICE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE SPONSOR FOR TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!! TTT





BIGJ77MC said:


> Shoutout too all the sponsors and TRAFIC CC





Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :h5:Shout out to all the traffic show sponsors





Blue_moon69 said:


> a big shout out to all the sponsors and TRAFFIC c.c :thumbsup:





sinisster65 said:


> A big shout out to all the sponsors and Traffic CC for making this show happen uffin:





lowdude13 said:


> A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE SPONSOR FOR TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!! TTT





d1ulove2h8 said:


> a shot out to Traffic cc and all the sponsors who make this show possible




I GOT A CHICK FILA MEAL FOR EACH ONE OF YOU GUYS THANKS FOR THOSE SHOUT OUTS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ARE WE READY FOR SOME RAFFLES?


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ARE WE READY FOR SOME RAFFLES?


YES SIR!!!!!!


----------



## socalconcepts

SEE YOU SUNDAY MARK & TRAFFIC ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I HAVE 2 BOTTLES OF SYNTHETIC MEGUIARS FOR THE FIRST 2 PEOPLE TO POST UP A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDING LIFE STYLE THIS IS SOME GOOD STUFF IT IS A $25 VALUE


----------



## BIGJ77MC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I GOT A CHICK FILA MEAL FOR EACH ONE OF YOU GUYS THANKS FOR THOSE SHOUT OUTS


Never eaten there. Sounds good. Thanks TRAFFIC CC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIGJ77MC said:


> Never eaten there. Sounds good. Thanks TRAFFIC CC


YOU CANT BEAT THAT CHICKEN IS GOOD THE CRISS CROSS FRIES AND THE LEMONADE MANNNNN


----------



## BIGJ77MC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YOU CANT BEAT THAT CHICKEN IS GOOD THE CRISS CROSS FRIES AND THE LEMONADE MANNNNN



Oh man!!! U got me salivating over here lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIGJ77MC said:


> Oh man!!! U got me salivating over here lol


YOU AINT PLAYING THERE AINT NOTHING LIKE GOOD FOOD.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YOU AINT PLAYING THERE AINT NOTHING LIKE GOOD FOOD.:thumbsup:


Only thing better then good food is more good food!!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WILL RECEIVE THESE GOODIE BAGS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THIS IS AN EXAMPLE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

IT WORKS IN FRONT OF A CAR AT A CAR SHOW WEARING YOUR CLUB SHIRTS IF SOLO RIDER IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR GO OUTSIDE AND TAKE ONE


----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Blue_moon69 said:


> View attachment 677444





Blue_moon69 said:


> View attachment 677443



YOU GOT IT BLUE MOON 69 ONE MORE TO GO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE PINK STUFF IS GOOD BUT THE WHITE SHIT IS THE BEST


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIGJ77MC said:


> Only thing better then good food is more good food!!!!











:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:yes:


----------



## supreme82




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 677460



YOU WON THE GOOD STUFF THAT WHITE STUFF IS GREAT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 677461




IM SORRY BRO JUST A LITTLE LATE


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IM SORRY BRO JUST A LITTLE LATE


 its all good bro just got online..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

GIVE A DESCRIPTION OF WHAT YOU LIKE ON YOUR HAMBURGER FOR A CHANCE TO WIN FUDDRUCKERS DINNER FOR 4 THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE


----------



## supreme82

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YOU WON THE GOOD STUFF THAT WHITE STUFF IS GREAT


cool bro


----------



## supreme82

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> its all good bro just got online..


hey bro. Ill let you try it.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

I like bacon cheese dressing pickles and chili


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

supreme82 said:


> hey bro. Ill let you try it.


 firme good looking out...lol...


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Bacon avocado and sauteed onions


----------



## BIGJ77MC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


Oh Damn!!! Just saw this pic!!! Now I'm hungry for sure!!! That chicken looks tasty


----------



## supreme82

Bacon lettuce provolone cheese ketchup mayo mustard and top it off with some Tabasco.


----------



## Junior24

Pickles, lettuce ,tomato, grilled onions, secret sauce, bacon, sauted mushrooms and cheese


----------



## sinisster65

Cheese, mayo, ketchup, lettuce, onions


----------



## peterjm97

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GIVE A DESCRIPTION OF WHAT YOU LIKE ON YOUR HAMBURGER FOR A CHANCE TO WIN FUDDRUCKERS DINNER FOR 4 THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE


Grilled onions. Pickles, tomatoe, bacon, mushrooms. Avacado, A HELL THE WORKS Meat Medium well.... Oh and a DIET Drink lol


----------



## colorbarmateo

Blue cheese bacon and avocado


----------



## 909cHEx909

cheese, grilled onions, lettece, & tomatoe


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GIVE A DESCRIPTION OF WHAT YOU LIKE ON YOUR HAMBURGER FOR A CHANCE TO WIN FUDDRUCKERS DINNER FOR 4 THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE


do they have one in cali?


----------



## d1ulove2h8

I like everything on it. the more the better double meat, bacon avocado grilled and raw onions and yellow chilis. oh yahhhh


----------



## Blue_moon69

Grilled onion, double meat, pickles, ketchup, bacon


----------



## stock 1963ss

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

ONE WITH EVERYTHING on it bacon avacado 3 patties dam im getting hungry


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> I like bacon cheese dressing pickles and chili


#1



BIGJ77MC said:


> Bacon avocado and sauteed onions


#2



supreme82 said:


> Bacon lettuce provolone cheese ketchup mayo mustard and top it off with some Tabasco.


#3



Junior24 said:


> Pickles, lettuce ,tomato, grilled onions, secret sauce, bacon, sauted mushrooms and cheese


#4



sinisster65 said:


> Cheese, mayo, ketchup, lettuce, onions


#5



peterjm97 said:


> Grilled onions. Pickles, tomatoe, bacon, mushrooms. Avacado, A HELL THE WORKS Meat Medium well.... Oh and a DIET Drink lol


#6 I LIKE THE DIET COKE THATS A CLASSIC 



colorbarmateo said:


> Blue cheese bacon and avocado


#7



909cHEx909 said:


> cheese, grilled onions, lettece, & tomatoe


#8



d1ulove2h8 said:


> I like everything on it. the more the better double meat, bacon avocado grilled and raw onions and yellow chilis. oh yahhhh


#9



Blue_moon69 said:


> Grilled onion, double meat, pickles, ketchup, bacon


#10



GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## mexhika

Orale Big Mark I'm try to make it homies


----------



## mrlowrider77

Can't wait


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #9 YOU WON THE FUDDRUCKERS FOR 4


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mexhika said:


> Orale Big Mark I'm try to make it homies


COOL NOAH SEE YOU THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT 



mrlowrider77 said:


> Can't wait


X2 BRO THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT 

AND TO ALL OF YOU ON THE THREAD


----------



## King61




----------



## d1ulove2h8

wooo hoooo. thanks mark and the traffic family. so far I won mcdonalds, chick fila and this.... there goes the bikini body :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

stock 1963ss said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:THANKS


----------



## G2G_Al

See you guys Sunday!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> wooo hoooo. thanks mark and the traffic family. so far I won mcdonalds, chick fila and this.... there goes the bikini body :roflmao:


:thumbsup:



King61 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A LITTLE LONG BUT WELL WORTH IT IT WILL BE AN APPLEBEES $25 GIFT CARD MMA FIGHT TICKETS FOR 2 AND A SAMS GIFT CARD $25 AND A FREE ENTRY AT THE SHOW FOR YOUR CAR 
GIVE MY DAUGHTER A BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT HER NAME IS CASANDRA IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HER SHE IS TURNING 20 SHE HELPS ME SO MUCH WITH THIS SHOW


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Happy Birthday Casandra!!! Hope u have a great Birthday


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Happy 20th birthday Cassandra:rimshot:


----------



## Junior24

Happy 20th bday CASSANDRA. Have a good one


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*" HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASANDRA " *Enjoy Your Day..GOD Bless.....


----------



## Blue_moon69

Happy birthday casandra, have a wonderful time and keep up the good work with helping you dad with the car show


----------



## hell razer

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A LITTLE LONG BUT WELL WORTH IT IT WILL BE AN APPLEBEES $25 GIFT CARD MMA FIGHT TICKETS FOR 2 AND A SAMS GIFT CARD $25 AND A FREE ENTRY AT THE SHOW FOR YOUR CAR
> GIVE MY DAUGHTER A BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT HER NAME IS CASANDRA IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HER SHE IS TURNING 20 SHE HELPS ME SO MUCH WITH THIS SHOW



I know I dont count for the raffle mark I still want to wish a HAPPY BDAY to cassandra from my family hope u have a good day cassandra


----------



## OG53

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASSANDRA FROM*


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

Happy 20TH Casandra! Your father is the best! keep up the good work with the show!


----------



## toker1

Happy bday casandra !!


----------



## Lolophill13

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASANDRA MAY YOU HAVE A BLESSED DAY


----------



## SLW N LW

*Happy Birthday Casandra * !! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77

Happy birthday cassandra! hope you enjoy your day with your loved ones


----------



## BIG LOUU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASANDRA YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

happy birthday Cassandra. thanks for helping ur dad make this show happen


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Bump


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

Happy birthday Casandra :run: great job on the show.


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Happy Birthday Casandra, may all ur bday wishes come true!


----------



## peterjm97

HAPPY 20th BIRTHDAY CASSANDRA... 


DANM I remember my 20th birthday... Wait do I remember???lol

Thanks for helping your dad


----------



## beast98

Happy Birthday Casandra from the Switch CC family in San Diego. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Happy Birthday Cassandra!! :rimshot:


----------



## caution63

sup!


----------



## sinisster65

Happy 20 th Birthday Cassandra! :h5:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

caution63 said:


> sup!



What up Hugo!!!


----------



## 909cHEx909

Happy B Day Cassandra!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY :run: TO U O.M.G :wave: LOL HAPPY BIRTHDAY SOBRINA


----------



## G2G_Al

Happy Birthday Cassandra may God continue to bless you with happy, healthy years!


----------



## 909cHEx909

TTT


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## stephanie22

happy birthday Cassandra :run:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

Happy Birthday Cassandra!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Happy Birthday Cassandra...cha cha cha


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:rimshot:HAPPY B-DAY CASSANDRA FROM,,,


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump 5 more hours


----------



## DREAM ON

See you guys there!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

See everyone in a few hours Latins finest


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Time to get up. It's here!:run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Just woke up America. Gonna Dj the long awaited, much respected Traffic CC show today. Looking to have a grip of fun then wrap up the day watching The Dallas Cowboys pre-season game....:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

good morning see u there


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Do we have to roll in together to park together or can we roll in and save some space for other members


----------



## waytoofonky

Cant wait! Bee there soon! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Pics???


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Just passed by theren looks like its gonna be a great turnout.


----------



## Lolophill13

ITS PACKED


----------



## 85sabre

Yes there is


----------



## meno97

picss???


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

had a:thumbsup::thumbsup: good time TTT Traffic cc


----------



## colorbarmateo

Good show a bunch of clean cars and alot of people it was like a family reunion 4 me!!


----------



## groovin ruben

Once again another bad ass show!!! Will try and post pics tonight


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts

Traffic great show kicked with some friends had a goodtime


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Pics?


----------



## 85sabre




----------



## bigrayman

GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT. Great show!


----------



## OG53




----------



## sexymarth

Great show thanks to all our traffic Car club friends! 

OG 
Martha
T.p


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage

Bad ass show TRAFFIC C.C a lot of bad ass cars too many insperations to finish mine


----------



## socalmellow

Great turn out, The Cholo DJ is a great host,not "DJ CHOLO" lol


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## G-house74

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 678009
> 
> 
> View attachment 678010
> 
> 
> View attachment 678011


 Nice not a 1964 impala looks cool


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

G-house74 said:


> Nice not a 1964 impala looks cool


yeah i know its not your typical traditional low rider but people did have these back in the 70's


----------



## ROBLEDO

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ROBLEDO

View attachment 678030


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## G2G_Al

To Mark and all the Traffic Crew. Excellent Job, each one of you had a job and stayed on track, the show was a big sucess. Thank you all for a great job!!


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## sg226




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## sg226




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## sg226




----------



## sg226




----------



## supreme82

CONTAGIOUS CC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE. ALWAYS LOOK FORWARD TO THIS SHOW.


----------



## sg226




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## sg226




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## sg226




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

that's it for now....will post more tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 678199










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sg226 said:


> View attachment 678113
> View attachment 678115
> View attachment 678116
> View attachment 678118
> View attachment 678119
> View attachment 678120
> View attachment 678121
> View attachment 678122
> View attachment 678124
> View attachment 678125










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 678087
> 
> 
> View attachment 678091










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 678030
> 
> 
> View attachment 678039
> 
> 
> View attachment 678040
> 
> 
> View attachment 678041
> 
> 
> View attachment 678042
> 
> 
> View attachment 678045










:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pics!!


----------



## socalmellow

bout to drop some pics!


----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow




----------



## pillo 84 regal

Nice pic's raza:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow




----------



## socalmellow

Didn't get pics of every car,got there a bit late,The Cholo DJ was keeping the crowd.

too bad the hop didn't go down!


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 678009
> 
> 
> View attachment 678010
> 
> 
> View attachment 678011


NICE...LOOKS LIKE A 70S RIVI FROM THE SIDE


----------



## djmikethecholodj

socalmellow said:


> Didn't get pics of every car,got there a bit late,The Cholo DJ was keeping the crowd.
> 
> too bad the hop didn't go down!




TTT......A class act show, by a class act club.....TRAFFIC CC


----------



## themadmexican

Thank you TRAFFIC. Will be back again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Great turn out. A lot of nice cars showed up. There was a mix up as to where we could park. Didn't know some spots were reserved. But still was a good show. Thanks again Traffic:thumbsup:


----------



## Jcs

One bad creation San Fernando valley had a great time.


----------



## beast98

Thanks to Traffic for putting on a great event from Switch San Diego. We'll be back. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

socalmellow said:


>


----------



## Bajito OG

Had a great time again!:biggrin:
Thanks to TRAFFIC C.C.!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest car n bike club a fun time


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 678009
> 
> 
> View attachment 678010
> 
> 
> View attachment 678011


Nice.:nicoderm: and Different.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

great pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

thanks, to traffic we all had a good time great turn out!!!:thumbsup: ​cotton kandy!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THESE CLUBS IN MAKING OUR 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW A GREAT SUCCESS.
LA GENTE
SWITCH
TRAFFIC CLASSICS SD
REALITY 
RESPECTED
CITY CRUISERS
E STREET CRUISERS
GOODTIMES
ULTIMATE FOR LIFE
INDIVIDUALS SD
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
REVOLUTION
GENERATIONS
DUCES
GANGS TO GRACE
CARNALES
CLASSIC MEMORIES
VIEJITOS
GROUPE SD
UNIDOS
LATIN LIFE
STYLISTICS SO LA
GROUPE E LA
GROUPE IE
GROUPE LA
ONE BAD CREATION
CASUALS
OLD SKOOL WAYS
ALL N ALL
RARE CLASS
THE ARTISTICS
LO LOWS
RAZA STYLES
NOKTURNAL
ONTARIO CLASSICS
SHOWTIME
DEVOTIONS
TECHNIQUES
EMOTIONS 
STYLE
LATIN GENTS
EXPLIZIT
DE AQUELLAS
LATINS FINEST
OUR STYLE
LAKER LOUIE
HURLEY HOGS
BAJITO
MAFIA FOR LIFE LA
CONTAGIOUS
OLD SKOOL
ENTERTAINERS
CALI STYLE
MAJESTICS LA
DEEP SEA DIPPING
SUPERIORS LA
XPLIZIT
NEW ILLUSIONS VALLE DE COACHELLA
MEMBERS ONLY
OLD MEMORIES HIGH DESSERT
MEMORY LANE
ILLUSTRIOUS
NEW LIFE 
SUPERIORS HIGH DESSERT 
TRADITION IE
GATOS SO CAL
TOGETHER
OUTLOWS
MAJESTICS AZ
MAJESTICS SD
CARNALES UNIDOS
ENTERPRISE
FINE LIFE
SPIRIT
HIGHCLASS
IMPERIALS
ELITE
ROYAL IMAGE
SO LOWS SGV
STREET SOUND
CHARIZMATIC
ULTIMATE FOR LIFE
PUBLIC ENEMY
BOMB CLUB ORIGINAL
MEMORY LANE
MANIACOS
AND TO ALL THE MANY SOLO RIDERS



WE HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELVES. A BIG THANKS TO JHON FROM DUB MAGAZINE FOR BRINGING OUT THE SEMI AND DONATING SHIRTS, DRINKS,POSTERS MAGAZINES. PLANET STORAGE FOR THEIR SPONSORSHIP, NAPA AUTOPARTS, ALSO MICHELADAS FOR DONATING ALL THOSE CUPS. CAL BLAST, HOPPOS, CFR,SONICS, GAMEWORKS, DAVE&BUSTERS, ABS BRAKES, MARIO'S AUTOWORKS, GALAXY WHEELS,7UP GIRLS TIOS MEXICAN FOOD,FUDRUCKERS, ALLSTATE JASON VANOY, MAGUIRES, BIG WILL JERSEYS, MEDAS UPHOLSTERY,COUNTRY INN& SUITES, THE HYATT PLACE. FOR ALL THEIR DONATIONS FOR PRODUCT TO GIVE OUT TO YOU. 
AND A BIG THANKS TO THE CHOLO FOR KEEPING THE PEOPLE MOVIN AND GROOVIN. LADY PINKS,TRIGGER NASTY AND ROCKY PADILLA
ALSO A BIG THANKS TO DUMBO FROM STREET BULLY CUSTOMS FOR BRINGING TRIGGER NASTY FOR KEEPING THE OTHER SIDE OF THE CAR SHOW MOVIN AND GROOVIN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR THE PEOPLE THAT WON THE RAFFLES ON LAY IT LOW HERE IS A LIST OF WHO WON WHAT IM SORRY I COULDN'T GET IT TO YOU YESTERDAY THERE WAS JUST SO MUCH GOING ON

BIG LOUU BEATS RECIEVED THEM 
EXECUTIVE LAY BEATS RECIEVED THEM
68 N-I-O-U-1 SIGN BOARD


LA AZTEC PRIDE - KENWOOD STEREO RECIEVED IT
SINISSTER65 DODGER JERSEY 
LOCO LOUIE TIO'S & MOVIE RECIEVED THEM
EL RAIDER BEATS 

MORE MCDONALDS:
CHOLO DJ 
SPORTY 67
LOLOPHILL13
EL ALFONSO
66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
EL AZTEC PRIDE 
D1ULOVE2H8
SLW N LW
68 N-I-O-U-1
JB
46 AEROSEDAN
BIG ROB 65 SS 13
MEXHIKA
OLD MEMORIES LACO
BLUE MOON 69
RUSTY 36
LOCO LOUIE 

G2G_AL BEATS

MEGUIARS PINK SPRAY:
909CHEX909
THE MADMEXICAN
BLUE MOON 69
JUNIOR 24
BIRD
EL PRESUMIDO
EL AZTEC PRIDE
LA AZTEC PRIDE 
HARD TO PLEASE 65

JUNIOR 24 DODGER JERSEY
PETERJM97 GAME WORKS DINNER AND GAME CARDS
COLORBARMATEO 2 CHIKFILA 
EL AZTEC PRIDE 2 MMA MOVIE TICKETS AND 2 FUDDRUCKERS 


(1) CHIK FIL A MEAL:
LOLOPHILL13
BIG77MC
BLUE MOON 69
SINISSTER 65
LOWDUDE13
D1ULOVE2H8

BLUE MOON 69 MEGUAIRS SYNTHETIC DETAILER 
SUPREME 82 MEGUIARS SYNTHETIC DETAILER 
D1ULOVE2H8 FUDDRUCKERS FOR 4



PM YOUR ADDRESSES TO ME AND I WILL GET YOUR STUFF TO YOU 

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU SUPPORT AND PATIENCE 
TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIGJ77MC said:


> Happy Birthday Casandra!!! Hope u have a great Birthday


#1



Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Happy 20th birthday Cassandra:rimshot:


#2



Junior24 said:


> Happy 20th bday CASSANDRA. Have a good one


#3



Richiecool69elka said:


> *" HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASANDRA " *Enjoy Your Day..GOD Bless.....


#4



Blue_moon69 said:


> Happy birthday casandra, have a wonderful time and keep up the good work with helping you dad with the car show


#5



OG53 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASSANDRA FROM*


#6



LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Happy 20TH Casandra! Your father is the best! keep up the good work with the show!


#7



Lolophill13 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASANDRA MAY YOU HAVE A BLESSED DAY


#8



SLW N LW said:


> *Happy Birthday Casandra * !! :thumbsup:


#9



toker1 said:


> Happy bday casandra !!


#10


hell razer said:


> I know I dont count for the raffle mark I still want to wish a HAPPY BDAY to cassandra from my family hope u have a good day cassandra


#11



mrlowrider77 said:


> Happy birthday cassandra! hope you enjoy your day with your loved ones


#12



BIG LOUU said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASANDRA YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


#13



d1ulove2h8 said:


> happy birthday Cassandra. thanks for helping ur dad make this show happen


#14



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Happy birthday Casandra :run: great job on the show.


#15



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Happy Birthday Casandra, may all ur bday wishes come true!


#16



peterjm97 said:


> HAPPY 20th BIRTHDAY CASSANDRA...
> 
> 
> DANM I remember my 20th birthday... Wait do I remember???lol
> 
> Thanks for helping your dad


#17



beast98 said:


> Happy Birthday Casandra from the Switch CC family in San Diego. :thumbsup:


#18



81cutty'elite' said:


> Happy Birthday Cassandra!! :rimshot:


#19



sinisster65 said:


> Happy 20 th Birthday Cassandra! :h5:


#20



909cHEx909 said:


> Happy B Day Cassandra!!


#21



6ix5iveIMP said:


> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY :run: TO U O.M.G :wave: LOL HAPPY BIRTHDAY SOBRINA


#22



G2G_Al said:


> Happy Birthday Cassandra may God continue to bless you with happy, healthy years!


#23



stephanie22 said:


> happy birthday Cassandra :run:


#24



memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Happy Birthday Cassandra!!!!!!!


#25


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> Happy Birthday Cassandra...cha cha cha


#26



El Aztec Pride said:


> :rimshot:HAPPY B-DAY CASSANDRA FROM,,,


#27


THANK YOU TO ALL FOR THOSE SHOUT OUTS TO MY DAUGHTER STAY TUNED FOR THE WINNER


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A LITTLE LONG BUT WELL WORTH IT IT WILL BE AN APPLEBEES $25 GIFT CARD MMA FIGHT TICKETS FOR 2 AND A SAMS GIFT CARD $25 AND A FREE ENTRY AT THE SHOW FOR YOUR CAR GIVE MY DAUGHTER A BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT HER NAME IS CASANDRA IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HER SHE IS TURNING 20 SHE HELPS ME SO MUCH WITH THIS SHOW


 CONGRATULATIONS #16 YOU WON PM ME YOUR ADDRESS


----------



## KILOE

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

sexymarth said:


> Great show thanks to all our traffic Car club friends!
> 
> OG
> Martha
> T.p
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



THANKS O.G. RIDER FOR THE RAFFLES AND THE COVERAGE


----------



## BIG LOUU

OUR STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

BIG LOUU said:


> OUR STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## AJ128

FINE LIFE had a good time . Thanks Callejero for the pic of my 63. Until next year fellas


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Great pics carnal!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## peterjm97

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE PEOPLE THAT WON THE RAFFLES ON LAY IT LOW HERE IS A LIST OF WHO WON WHAT IM SORRY I COULDN'T GET IT TO YOU YESTERDAY THERE WAS JUST SO MUCH GOING ON
> 
> BIG LOUU BEATS RECIEVED THEM
> EXECUTIVE LAY BEATS RECIEVED THEM
> 68 N-I-O-U-1 SIGN BOARD
> 
> 
> LA AZTEC PRIDE - KENWOOD STEREO RECIEVED IT
> SINISSTER65 DODGER JERSEY
> LOCO LOUIE TIO'S & MOVIE RECIEVED THEM
> EL RAIDER BEATS
> 
> MORE MCDONALDS:
> CHOLO DJ
> SPORTY 67
> LOLOPHILL13
> EL ALFONSO
> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> D1ULOVE2H8
> SLW N LW
> 68 N-I-O-U-1
> JB
> 46 AEROSEDAN
> BIG ROB 65 SS 13
> MEXHIKA
> OLD MEMORIES LACO
> BLUE MOON 69
> RUSTY 36
> LOCO LOUIE
> 
> G2G_AL BEATS
> 
> MEGUIARS PINK SPRAY:
> 909CHEX909
> THE MADMEXICAN
> BLUE MOON 69
> JUNIOR 24
> BIRD
> EL PRESUMIDO
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> LA AZTEC PRIDE
> HARD TO PLEASE 65
> 
> JUNIOR 24 DODGER JERSEY
> PETERJM97 GAME WORKS DINNER AND GAME CARDS
> COLORBARMATEO 2 CHIKFILA
> EL AZTEC PRIDE 2 MMA MOVIE TICKETS AND 2 FUDDRUCKERS
> 
> 
> (1) CHIK FIL A MEAL:
> LOLOPHILL13
> BIG77MC
> BLUE MOON 69
> SINISSTER 65
> LOWDUDE13
> D1ULOVE2H8
> 
> BLUE MOON 69 MEGUAIRS SYNTHETIC DETAILER
> SUPREME 82 MEGUIARS SYNTHETIC DETAILER
> D1ULOVE2H8 FUDDRUCKERS FOR 4
> 
> 
> 
> PM YOUR ADDRESSES TO ME AND I WILL GET YOUR STUFF TO YOU
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU SUPPORT AND PATIENCE
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


Thank you Mark, I had a kickback time, hope you got some well rest. 

P M will be sent


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Great pics carnal!


 Thanks


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: TOGETHER HAD A BLAST, THANKS MARK & TRAFFIC! :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Jcs




----------



## rollin 72 monte

Jcs said:


> View attachment 678659
> View attachment 678661
> View attachment 678662
> View attachment 678665


----------



## peterjm97

MMMMMM















I had tons of fun


----------



## Ray007




----------



## Ray007




----------



## Jcs

rollin 72 monte said:


>


yea. U know


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE PEOPLE THAT WON THE RAFFLES ON LAY IT LOW HERE IS A LIST OF WHO WON WHAT IM SORRY I COULDN'T GET IT TO YOU YESTERDAY THERE WAS JUST SO MUCH GOING ON
> 
> BIG LOUU BEATS RECIEVED THEM
> EXECUTIVE LAY BEATS RECIEVED THEM
> 68 N-I-O-U-1 SIGN BOARD
> 
> 
> LA AZTEC PRIDE - KENWOOD STEREO RECIEVED IT
> SINISSTER65 DODGER JERSEY
> LOCO LOUIE TIO'S & MOVIE RECIEVED THEM
> EL RAIDER BEATS
> 
> MORE MCDONALDS:
> CHOLO DJ
> SPORTY 67
> LOLOPHILL13
> EL ALFONSO
> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> D1ULOVE2H8
> SLW N LW
> 68 N-I-O-U-1
> JB
> 46 AEROSEDAN
> BIG ROB 65 SS 13
> MEXHIKA
> OLD MEMORIES LACO
> BLUE MOON 69
> RUSTY 36
> LOCO LOUIE
> 
> G2G_AL BEATS
> 
> MEGUIARS PINK SPRAY:
> 909CHEX909
> THE MADMEXICAN
> BLUE MOON 69
> JUNIOR 24
> BIRD
> EL PRESUMIDO
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> LA AZTEC PRIDE
> HARD TO PLEASE 65
> 
> JUNIOR 24 DODGER JERSEY
> PETERJM97 GAME WORKS DINNER AND GAME CARDS
> COLORBARMATEO 2 CHIKFILA
> EL AZTEC PRIDE 2 MMA MOVIE TICKETS AND 2 FUDDRUCKERS
> 
> 
> (1) CHIK FIL A MEAL:
> LOLOPHILL13
> BIG77MC
> BLUE MOON 69
> SINISSTER 65
> LOWDUDE13
> D1ULOVE2H8
> 
> BLUE MOON 69 MEGUAIRS SYNTHETIC DETAILER
> SUPREME 82 MEGUIARS SYNTHETIC DETAILER
> D1ULOVE2H8 FUDDRUCKERS FOR 4
> 
> 
> 
> PM YOUR ADDRESSES TO ME AND I WILL GET YOUR STUFF TO YOU
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU SUPPORT AND PATIENCE
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


*:thumbsup:THANKS MARK AND TRAFFIC CC ME AND MY COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ GIRLZ HAD A GOODTIME LIKE ALWAYS SEE U AGAIN NEXT YR :thumbsup:*


----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## javy71

KINGS OF KINGS car club had a great time. See you next year.


----------



## Afterlife

68_PIMPALA said:


>


Why the pictures is blurry??


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Afterlife said:


> Why the pictures is blurry??




:bowrofl::roflmao::rofl::yes:


----------



## crown town baller

nice try with the photography need more lessons :dunno:


----------



## shops laggard

Jcs said:


> View attachment 678659
> View attachment 678661
> View attachment 678662
> View attachment 678665



:wave: Jcs, this is one of the baddest Glasshouses I've seen. Stay cool from Shops Laggard.


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Terco

Great pics, Great Show, Thanks to all Traffic CC members for their Hospitality!!!


----------



## Jcs

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Jcs, this is one of the baddest Glasshouses I've seen. Stay cool from Shops Laggard.


hey thanks Vic.hope to see you at the glasshouse 
Fest


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Sporty67

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE PEOPLE THAT WON THE RAFFLES ON LAY IT LOW HERE IS A LIST OF WHO WON WHAT IM SORRY I COULDN'T GET IT TO YOU YESTERDAY THERE WAS JUST SO MUCH GOING ON
> 
> BIG LOUU BEATS RECIEVED THEM
> EXECUTIVE LAY BEATS RECIEVED THEM
> 68 N-I-O-U-1 SIGN BOARD
> 
> 
> LA AZTEC PRIDE - KENWOOD STEREO RECIEVED IT
> SINISSTER65 DODGER JERSEY
> LOCO LOUIE TIO'S & MOVIE RECIEVED THEM
> EL RAIDER BEATS
> 
> MORE MCDONALDS:
> CHOLO DJ
> SPORTY 67
> LOLOPHILL13
> EL ALFONSO
> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> D1ULOVE2H8
> SLW N LW
> 68 N-I-O-U-1
> JB
> 46 AEROSEDAN
> BIG ROB 65 SS 13
> MEXHIKA
> OLD MEMORIES LACO
> BLUE MOON 69
> RUSTY 36
> LOCO LOUIE
> 
> G2G_AL BEATS
> 
> MEGUIARS PINK SPRAY:
> 909CHEX909
> THE MADMEXICAN
> BLUE MOON 69
> JUNIOR 24
> BIRD
> EL PRESUMIDO
> EL AZTEC PRIDE
> LA AZTEC PRIDE
> HARD TO PLEASE 65
> 
> JUNIOR 24 DODGER JERSEY
> PETERJM97 GAME WORKS DINNER AND GAME CARDS
> COLORBARMATEO 2 CHIKFILA
> EL AZTEC PRIDE 2 MMA MOVIE TICKETS AND 2 FUDDRUCKERS
> 
> 
> (1) CHIK FIL A MEAL:
> LOLOPHILL13
> BIG77MC
> BLUE MOON 69
> SINISSTER 65
> LOWDUDE13
> D1ULOVE2H8
> 
> BLUE MOON 69 MEGUAIRS SYNTHETIC DETAILER
> SUPREME 82 MEGUIARS SYNTHETIC DETAILER
> D1ULOVE2H8 FUDDRUCKERS FOR 4
> 
> 
> 
> PM YOUR ADDRESSES TO ME AND I WILL GET YOUR STUFF TO YOU
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU SUPPORT AND PATIENCE
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


Nice


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt good show traffic Oclass had fucken good time


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97

Was sup Javi


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## lowdude13

nice pix bro as always :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

lowdude13 said:


> nice pix bro as always :thumbsup:


_*Gracias Brother*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## ElProfeJose

Player. Thanks for the pictures!!!!



OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE

]







[/URL]


----------



## KILOE

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice pictures


----------



## KILOE




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Afterlife said:


> Why the pictures is blurry??



His camera is like his Dj system...it don't work...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

crown town baller said:


> nice try with the photography need more lessons :dunno:



X2


----------



## 68_PIMPALA

djmikethecholodj said:


> His camera is like his Dj system...it don't work...


Why don't you fucking learn how to dj!!!!

At least when I get out of prison I don't have a fundraiser to pay for my legal fees!!!!


----------



## Ralph B presents

Was a great show


----------



## djmikethecholodj

68_PIMPALA said:


> Why don't you fucking learn how to dj!!!!
> 
> At least when I get out of prison I don't have a fundraiser to pay for my legal fees!!!!




The fundraiser was before going to prison....why you mad?

Besides, maybe you should have a fundraiser, so you can pay what you owe...:rimshot:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

alot of nice pics! good show


----------



## OMAR TRECE

KILOE said:


>


Good Job have fun with that Camera Bro


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## KILOE

OMAR TRECE said:


> Good Job have fun with that Camera Bro


Cool thanks bro .


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## EL RAIDER

missed a great show :tears:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

GREAT PICS THANKS FOR SHARING WITH US ALL OF YOU 

HERE IS ANOTHER RAFFLE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN A BREAK BOOSTER AND MASTER CYLINDER CERTIFICATE PICK ONE FOR YOUR CAR FROM ABS BRAKES POST A PIC OF YOUR CAR AT THE SHOW THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED THANK YOU AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## KILOE

http://s1229.photobucket.com/user/superkiloe/media/StlisticsSoLa57.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

KILOE said:


>


:thumbsup:#1


----------



## SLW N LW




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:#2


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

SLW N LW said:


> View attachment 679475


:thumbsup:#3


----------



## socalmellow

mine is in the paint shop dring show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

socalmellow said:


> mine is in the paint shop dring show


POST A PICTURE OF YOUR COLOR BAR IT WILL COUNT I SEEN YOU


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:worship:







:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## 909cHEx909




----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## Jcs




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## peterjm97

Mine


----------



## inkera

:thumbsup:




Jcs said:


> View attachment 679544


----------



## inkera

:thumbsup:







OMAR TRECE said:


> Good Job have fun with that Camera Bro


----------



## peterjm97

Me... With Mine... With her! MMMMMM


----------



## inkera

:thumbsup:




RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


----------



## javy71




----------



## javy71

peterjm97 said:


> View attachment 679572
> 
> 
> Me... With Mine... With her! MMMMMM


 :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

javy71 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

peterjm97 said:


> View attachment 679572
> 
> 
> Me... With Mine... With her! MMMMMM


i hear wedding bells. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

KILOE said:


> nice pictures


x2


----------



## lowdude13

909cHEx909 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## shops laggard

Jcs said:


> hey thanks Vic.hope to see you at the glasshouse
> Fest


Your welcome Jcs and yes God willing I will be there at the Glass/Rag house picnic like the past 5 yrs.. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## tropicalpunch

Thankyou to Mark & Traffic car club for a Great show Looking forward to Next year.


----------



## sinisster65




----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA

mine at the Show


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> View attachment 679851
> View attachment 679852
> 
> mine at the Show


:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> i hear wedding bells. :thumbsup:


If the lowrider is rockin...dont come a knockin... Lol unless you are the guy holding the camera, since thats what shes known for.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## 46'Areosedan

Man what happend to the barrio girls? Was waiting to see jynx maze!


----------



## sinisster65

46'Areosedan said:


> Man what happend to the barrio girls? Was waiting to see jynx maze!


X65 :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

46'Areosedan said:


> Man what happend to the barrio girls? Was waiting to see jynx maze!



They just never showed...manager dude wouldn't even answer the phone or return calls.


----------



## peterjm97

This took it back to the old days.


----------



## peterjm97

:worship: Craftsmanship









I was abel to reach my phone in time for this one


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## sinisster65

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 679992


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior24




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## BIG LOUU

OMAR TRECE said:


>


BAD ASSS PICTURES:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97

:h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB

I'm a little late but here are some pictures from the show

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...175.1073741837.1465758148&type=1&l=983d7a2f13


----------



## OMAR TRECE

BIG LOUU said:


> BAD ASSS PICTURES:thumbsup:



Thanks Brother


----------



## Cali Original Photography

sinisster65 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

No Video?


----------



## mrlowrider77

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #1
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> #4


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## peterjm97

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 708249


Whoaw... Nice shot


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Now featured on our website!
“The Traffic CC 7th Annual Car Show” Pic’s from Silva Photograpy, Familia Grafix, Chuki Nize Photography and Callejero!
The only Lowrider Site that updates once a week! On Fri...__day! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's , Car Show Flyers, more lowrider website links than any website and much more!_
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/












_Need a Lettermen Jacket patch? LogoTwo.com! :thumbsup:_


----------



## rlowrod

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 708273


Nice shot of my 64 thanks!


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Any thing this year?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## Bird

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Any thing this year?


I heard its Agust 17?


----------



## colorbarmateo

That's what I heard 2!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## mannyn1964

Who do we contact for vendors....


----------

